# The UFC thread



## seanybhoy

K , who's your favourite fighter in the UFC ?

And or anything else you wanna add.


----------



## seanybhoy

I guess the obvious choice for me would be Anderson Silva or Georges St. Pierre, personally i'd like to see them fight each other lol.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Lyoto Machida. I gotta support the Karate guy. Proves that utilizing karate in the MMA works and shows how Karate strikes are devastating, the way he dropped Thiago Silva with that strike, Rashard Evans met the same fate and I'm sure he'll **** up Mauricio Rua, can't wait for that fight. But after him, Anderson Silva definitely, and it'd be a battle if Lyoto and Silva fought and I wouldn't think it would matter even if Anderson Silva is at a weight disadvantage, that match would be a battle.


----------



## delirium

I'm waiting for Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin. That should be a good fight, the battle of the super heavyweights.


----------



## rdrr

sean sherk is my favorite fighter. i wanna see rua vs. silva; or edgar vs. penn. i'm more of a fan of the lighter weight classes.


----------



## scooby

Mine is Mirko crocop, and shogun rua.

Really looking forward to UFC 102, Big Nog vs randy. Can't wait! anyone else looking forward to this match?


----------



## bsd3355

See, I just got into UFC. I used to think it was a bunch of crap but it's very exciting! Don't have a favorite fighter yet, but I often find myself rooting for the guys who don't look like fighters but are lethal! From what I've seen, I like BJ Penn, Randy Couture and of course the "Iceman" Chuck Liddell. I'm sure I'll add some more favorites as I learn more about it...


----------



## dessibel

I dont enjoy watching sweaty men crawling all over each other lookin for the hidey hole. No thanks, no thanks.


----------



## bsd3355

dessibel said:


> I dont enjoy watching sweaty men crawling all over each other lookin for the hidey hole. No thanks, no thanks.


LOL. You have a point there, but this isn't that kind of beating ***.


----------



## Crystalline

I saw a few matches when Royce Gracie was still competing and winning most of the fights. Lost interest a bit because of how they began to hype it in the same "macho/badass" way as WWF :roll, - recently though fighters like Machida and Silva have gotten me interested enough to give it another shot despite the hype. I also watch a little K-1.


----------



## Prodigal Son

I've been a huge Lyoto Machida fan for a couple years, ever since I saw the Hoger fight (UFC debut) I knew he was going to be something special. Pre-"Lyoto is boring" discussion. I really do prefer slick-crafty counter strikers though. He is awesome though and so respectful as well. 

Hideo Tokoro is a really exciting fighter to watch, fights for Dream though. 

I like a lot of fighters in the UFC, but those 2 are probably my favs. Anderson and Shogun are very fun to watch fight as well.


----------



## MobiusX

Anderson Silva is on another level


----------



## Were

^
the way he pawned forrest griffin i am starting to believe that he is almost better than Fedor pound for pound.


----------



## seanybhoy

For sure , knockout by a jab whist on the back foot haha you don't see that everyday.


----------



## delirium

Silva is so entertaining to watch. Even when he fought Leites and everyone thought he was boring... I was glued to the tv... his behind the ankle tap kick


----------



## pokeherpro

My fave fighter is Georges St. Pierre and I also really like Anderson Silva. I like them because they're the only 2 who have so far made me feel sorry for the person they were fighting. Watching Silva toy with Franklin, I just felt so bad. It wasn't fair. I want to see a GSP/Silva fight, just not sure it will happen.

I wish Fedor would stop letting his handlers control his career. He should be fighting the best guys in the UFC but if all he's worried about is money/marketing, he'll continue to fight in lesser leagues. He's basically a major league baseball player playing in AAA. Lesnar/Fedor or Silva/Fedor would be huge. Along with GSP/Silva, those matches might be the only 3 I'd pay what UFC charges for the Pay-per-view. I usually just wait and find it online the next day for free.


----------



## bobbawobba

man nobody likes chris leban? that dude can take a hell of a beating and comeback stronger than ever.also like anderson silva,hes got some badass kicks.
id like to see kimbo slice and broc lesnar fight.it be like the clash of the titans


----------



## ShawnnyK

any of you guys on sherdog.com? If your a fan of the ufc or mma in general, you should go check out the forums. Some very educated people on there.... Some of the stuff that people post is just flat out funny and will literally make you laugh of loud... I have to say that I'm defiantly addicted to sherdog, and I'm not even a member...


----------



## ShawnnyK

For the Record, Thiago Alves is my avatar, however GSP Is my favorite fighter.... Just such an all around great fighter.......


----------



## JS86

seanybhoy said:


> K , who's your favourite fighter in the UFC ?
> 
> And or anything else you wanna add.


BROCK LESNAR.

He is the only reason why I even care just a little bit about MMA. I like to see the former pro rassler infuriate the MMA purists. :b


----------



## ShawnnyK

JS86 said:


> BROCK LESNAR.
> 
> He is the only reason why I even care just a little bit about MMA. I like to see the former pro rassler infuriate the MMA purists. :b


Yeah, I hear ya, also though his College wresting credentials are insane.. He's just a freak of nature.....


----------



## Prodigal Son

ShawnnyK said:


> any of you guys on sherdog.com?


Yeah I've been a member for years.


----------



## seanybhoy

Noggy vs Coutore amongst others this saturday should be good.

Fight Card : http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.FightCard&eid=2225


----------



## seanybhoy

Good fight tbh , good show from both guys.

http://www.myvideofight.com/UFC/Couture-VS-Nogueira-Video


----------



## scooby

seanybhoy said:


> Good fight tbh , good show from both guys.
> 
> http://www.myvideofight.com/UFC/Couture-VS-Nogueira-Video


Yeah fight was great. Was going for big Nog. Bit disappointed with maia v marquardt though. How bout 103? I'm looking forward to crocop and vitor fights so badly.


----------



## seanybhoy

When tf is Mauricio shogun rua gonna be back ?


----------



## rdrr

shogun vs machida. oct. 11


----------



## seanybhoy

K cool , speak of the devil huh ?

Should be good.


----------



## seanybhoy

Anyone been watchin The Ultimate Fighter season 10 ?

Can anyone link me the 2nd episode ? , ugh cant find it anywhere .


----------



## STORMZ13

I'm a big fan of Georges St. Pierre. Like someone else mention about him, he's a great all around fighter. 
His stand-up is excellent, hands, elbows, knees and has a variety of kicks in his arsenal, and don't forget about that superman punch.
His ground game is excellent as well = Great all around fighter.


----------



## seanybhoy

He's a legend, UFC 104 this weekend, should be good, my money's on shogun rua.


----------



## scooby

I'll be rooting for Rua too. One of my favs in the UFC.

I do like machida though.


----------



## rdrr

i will have to see which shogun shows up. i know he is finally healthy; but alot of these pride guys have been stinking it up. when i watched machida vs. evans, lyoto's striking was on another level. i guess i cant gauge because evans isn't all that good, he doesn't stick to his wrestling as much anymore.


----------



## scooby

rdrr said:


> i will have to see which shogun shows up. i know he is finally healthy; but alot of these pride guys have been stinking it up.


Yeah, its a shame some of them aren't doing too well. Sad to see crocop as he is right now.


----------



## STORMZ13

Man o man, what happened to Cro cop? I seriously thought he was going to be a force to be reckon with in the UFC. Along with another one of my favorites, Heath Herring.


----------



## Were

Even monkeys will be rooting for Machida , Shogun doesn't have much chance.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I'm so excited for tonight!! I love both Machida and Shogun so I'm going to be pissed off and sad regardless of who wins.


----------



## MobiusX

hey, i just noticed that a lot of females are into UFC, WHY is this? I don't really see this in boxing.


----------



## Torque

It has to be Chuck Liddell. Even though he hasn't been doing too great lately he's still my favorite fighter. Pure ruthless aggression in his striking.


----------



## STORMZ13

Machida vs Rua, what did you guys think of the decision? I only seen the last round on youtube, so I can't really say who really won.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'm glad Machida won because that's who I was rooting for, but Shogun was delivering some serious blows to Machida, especially in the first and 2nd round. Machida held his ground, but honestly it could've gone either way, but it was a great fight.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Shogun definitely won the fight. But I really like Machida so I'm happy for him. I read that Dana White is trying to set up a rematch ASAP.


----------



## delirium

Shogun won that fight. He was prepared, and his plan was executed perfectly. Does anyone else realize how hard it is to throw 1000 muay thai kicks a day for months? That man was prepared!

I, too, was (am?) a Machida fan. I bought into the hype about his invincibility. Clearly, yesterday, Shogun showed that Machida can be beaten (as, in most people's eyes, he was beaten). Anyway, good thing on the ASAP rematch. (I was so upset after the fight last night... still sort of am... Shogun got robbed.)


----------



## seanybhoy

Stupidest, stupidest , stupidest ****ing decision ever !

Machida turns up, gets his head kicked in for 5 rounds n walks away with the victory , wtf ?

So so so so so ****ing stupid btw.


----------



## seanybhoy

The fight for anyone who missed it.

http://www.mmator.com/lyoto-machida-vs-mauricio-shogun-rua---fight-video-ufc-104-t10772-s30.html


----------



## seanybhoy

Aww man i'm still raging from that decision btw, stupidest douchiest ****wittiest moronic decision ever btw.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

seanybhoy said:


> Aww man i'm still raging from that decision btw, stupidest douchiest ****wittiest moronic decision ever btw.


It was a pretty even fight and a hard fight for anyone to call because it was so technical and hard to tell what hits were effective vs not. You make it sound like the Cain Vasquez vs Ben Rothwell fight when Ben *** was totally beaten, Lyoto countered every hit Shogun made, even though Shogun hit Lyoto harder. I can't wait to see the rematch.


----------



## letitrock

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It was a pretty even fight and a hard fight for anyone to call because it was so technical and hard to tell what hits were effective vs not. You make it sound like the Cain Vasquez vs Ben Rothwell fight when Ben *** was totally beaten, Lyoto countered every hit Shogun made, even though Shogun hit Lyoto harder. I can't wait to see the rematch.


Yeah thats what I thought too, it was a pretty close even fight

But the thing that sticks out in my mind in favor of Shogun is that _his _hits punished Machida waaaaaymore than Machida's hits punished Shogun-

I mean just look at how hard Shogun hit Machida in the thigh/leg repeatedly-I mean, today Machida is_ for sure_ hurting more from the fight than Shogun is.

But I have to admit I feel sorry for Machida-I mean he looks like such an adorable playful go lucky boyish-faced guy and from the way he fights so elusively, and for him to have his victory questioned like that?-I just feel kinda bad for him.....


----------



## Half_A_Person

letitrock said:


> But the thing that sticks out in my mind in favor of Shogun is that _his _hits punished Machida waaaaaymore than Machida's hits punished Shogun-
> 
> I mean just look at how hard Shogun hit Machida in the thigh/leg repeatedly-I mean, today Machida is_ for sure_ hurting more from the fight than Shogun is.
> 
> But I have to admit I feel sorry for Machida-I mean he looks like such an adorable playful go lucky boyish-faced guy and from the way he fights so elusively, and for him to have his victory questioned like that?-I just feel kinda bad for him.....


Machida's legs and midsection were all red and bruised from Shogun's kicks. He limped back to his locker room. Shogun still looked fresh after the fight and didn't have a scratch on him. Shogun definitely did more damage.

I agree, I also feel sorry for Machida. I feel sorry for both of them actually. Machida is such a nice and likable guy and I was reading comments on some MMA articles and people are calling him a sissy and saying "f**k Machida" and things like that which is ridiculous because all Machida did was do his job. And as for Shogun, I think he deserved to win. He looked really depressed after wards. This was his dream and he trained so hard for this fight and still lost even though he showed better technique and more power.


----------



## MobiusX

Shogun won the fight, i didnt think anyone could do what he did to machida so now I am sure that Anderson Silva is the best in mma


----------



## scooby

Yeah, I'm quite annoyed at the decision as well. I might be biased though as I was rooting for shogun and also rogan/goldberg sure loved talking about shogun and it might have swayed my opinion, so I might have to watch it again.


----------



## JoshC

haha i empathize with machida too, he just has this vulnerability to him, as well as who doesnt love seeing the karate stance. machida got beat up because he didnt use his proven formula, i think now that hes champ he wants to satisfy the fans and be well liked, and not fall into the slump of lackluster fights that silva went through. although i was going for machida, i was shocked at the decision as well. but then again, if you wana be the champ you should whip the champs ***. although rua did good countering and was very technically proficient, you just dont leave a championship fight that close if youre the challenger.


----------



## scooby

JoshC said:


> haha i empathize with machida too, he just has this vulnerability to him, as well as who doesnt love seeing the karate stance. machida got beat up because he didnt use his proven formula, i think now that hes champ he wants to satisfy the fans and be well liked, and not fall into the slump of lackluster fights that silva went through. although i was going for machida, i was shocked at the decision as well. but then again, if you wana be the champ you should whip the champs ***. although rua did good countering and was very technically proficient, you just dont leave a championship fight that close if youre the challenger.


Rampage lost his belt to Forrest in a real close fight, so I dunno about the absolute domination needed to win the belt. But yeah poor Machida. Everyone booing him and talking bad about him because of the decision when the judges were to blame.


----------



## MobiusX

Does anyone here know why UFC account on youtube was suspended? what the hell


----------



## delirium

JoshC said:


> haha i empathize with machida too, he just has this vulnerability to him, as well as who doesnt love seeing the karate stance. machida got beat up because he didnt use his proven formula, i think now that hes champ he wants to satisfy the fans and be well liked, and not fall into the slump of lackluster fights that silva went through. although i was going for machida, i was shocked at the decision as well. but then again, if you wana be the champ you should whip the champs ***. although rua did good countering and was very technically proficient, you just dont leave a championship fight that close if youre the challenger.


Championship fight or not -- if you clearly outpoint your opponent, you've beaten him. It's not a rule (written or unwritten) that in order to become champion, the challenger has to TKO the champion. Machida and Shogun are clearly very evenly matched, so it's unlikely that either one of them is going to dominate the other (even in a rematch). Suppose Shogun clearly outpoints Machida in the rematch, but still gets robbed. By your reasoning, that would be perfectly okay. I disagree.


----------



## seanybhoy

Their was a couplea good fights that night i thought, the Cain Velasquez vs Ben Rothwel was pretty good as was the preliminary fight between Anton Hardonk n Patrick Barry.

The Anthony Johnson vs Yoshiyuka Yoshida was a bit of a joke tho tbh.


----------



## rdrr

Rua was robbed, even dana f'n white said it. I wish Okami fought better; another pride guy fighting poorly. I was a big pride fan, it sucks to see all these fighters fading. Next card is gonna be couture vs. vera, where i hope couture wins. vera is overrated.


----------



## Keith

I think Shogun won the fight even though im a Machida fan, I was really suprised by the decision I would love to see a rematch.


----------



## stylicho

Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah I've been a member for years.


Curious to know how long. Ive been a member since 04 but I dont go there much anymore. Too many keyboard warriors lol.


----------



## stylicho

ShinAkuma said:


> Shogun won the fight, i didnt think anyone could do what he did to machida so now I am sure that Anderson Silva is the best in mma


I find this funny because when Silva was fighting in Pride he was just another contender. I really dont see what he improved on so much. He still gets taken down at will against anybody with wrestling credentials. And he still relies on his height advantage at his weight class with his speed advantage too. I guess his timing has improved drastically :stu. I dont see Silva moving up in weight and winning any type of championship because he may still have the speed advantage but his height and reach will be nullified. He will have a much harder time using knees against somebody 5 inches taller than him.


----------



## delirium

stylicho said:


> I find this funny because when Silva was fighting in Pride he was just another contender. I really dont see what he improved on so much. He still gets taken down at will against anybody with wrestling credentials. And he still relies on his height advantage at his weight class with his speed advantage too. I guess his timing has improved drastically :stu. I dont see Silva moving up in weight and winning any type of championship because he may still have the speed advantage but his height and reach will be nullified. He will have a much harder time using knees against somebody 5 inches taller than him.


Yeah, Anderson Silva is nothing special. Any noob LHW (e.g., Former LHW Champion Forrest Griffin, etc.) will pwn this overrated fighter.

He hasn't improved on anything since Pride at all. The competition in the UFC is just inferior, drastically inferior to that of Pride. Of Course the Spider "gets taken down at will"... that's why he lost to former 2 time olympic Greco-Roman wrestler Dan Henderson! Silva's just a tall freak... like 7 feet tall... hence his name "the Spider"... yeah... this guy is overrated... anyone with half a brain can see that...


----------



## rdrr

first of, anderson silva never got beat by dan henderson. second; he is 6'2' and he has long arms and legs; and knows how to keep his distance and strike. He can strike with his kicks like they are another set of arms; kinda like Crocop and his head kicks. Another thing is, when he gets shot on, he is willing to give it up to pull guard bc of his world class jiu-jitsu. Watch the fight with him and Travis Lutter. He's only lost 4 times and one of those times (Chonan) he got subbed by flying heel hook cause he was fighting with a broken foot. I'll admit def. Griffin is overrated but Anderson Silva is NOT. I've watched enough MMA to see that.


----------



## stylicho

delirium said:


> Yeah, Anderson Silva is nothing special. Any noob LHW (e.g., Former LHW Champion Forrest Griffin, etc.) will pwn this overrated fighter.
> 
> He hasn't improved on anything since Pride at all. The competition in the UFC is just inferior, drastically inferior to that of Pride. Of Course the Spider "gets taken down at will"... that's why he lost to former 2 time olympic Greco-Roman wrestler Dan Henderson! Silva's just a tall freak... like 7 feet tall... hence his name "the Spider"... yeah... this guy is overrated... anyone with half a brain can see that...


Lol, you taking this seriously arent ya? First, Griffin was always a very slow fighter. And match ups mean everything in mma. Plus, Griffin gave up in the fight. I think that was pretty clear. Not that he was gonna win though. Dan Henderson didnt try to get the takedown over and over like most wrestlers would. Henderson knows that UFC fans like stand up wars and he fights for the fans. Silva is tall for his weight class. And he has really long arms. Does that clear it up for you? Like I previously said, Silva will not have this advantage going up in weight. And what does his nickname have to do with this?


----------



## delirium

stylicho said:


> Lol, you taking this seriously arent ya? First, Griffin was always a very slow fighter. And match ups mean everything in mma. Plus, Griffin gave up in the fight. I think that was pretty clear. Not that he was gonna win though. Dan Henderson didnt try to get the takedown over and over like most wrestlers would. Henderson knows that UFC fans like stand up wars and he fights for the fans. Silva is tall for his weight class. And he has really long arms. Does that clear it up for you? Like I previously said, Silva will not have this advantage going up in weight. And what does his nickname have to do with this?


Clearly, whether The Spider will dominate LHW remains to be seen.


----------



## scooby

Sorta half OT since this is a UFC thread, but anybody interested in the Strikeforce event? Fedor AND Mousasi fighting on the same card. So excited. Hope they both win.


----------



## VanDamMan

scooby said:


> Sorta half OT since this is a UFC thread, but anybody interested in the Strikeforce event? Fedor AND Mousasi fighting on the same card. So excited. Hope they both win.


Mousasi is an animal. I believe he was Crocop's training partner.

Interesting to see both Mousasi and Fedor have a very sad look on their faces when they enter the ring. Seems pretty common for the Eastern European and Russian fighters.


----------



## scooby

VanDamMan said:


> Mousasi is an animal.


Absolutely. Sad we didn't get to see Vitor vs Mousasi, that would have been great to watch if it went ahead.


----------



## rdrr

I don't know about mousasi, he fought babalu who is past his prime and soukodjou, who im 100 percent positive doesn't train for fights. Mousasi is good, but a lil better than average, sort of like a rich franklin type.


----------



## delirium

rdrr said:


> and soukodjou, who im 100 percent positive doesn't train for fights.


haha


----------



## scooby

rdrr said:


> and soukodjou, who im 100 percent positive doesn't train for fights.


what...


----------



## ch3cooh

rdrr said:


> I don't know about mousasi, he fought babalu who is past his prime and soukodjou, who im 100 percent positive doesn't train for fights. Mousasi is good, but a lil better than average, sort of like a rich franklin type.


Mousasi is a stud. Super technical striker and very competent on the ground. I thought it was a fluke when he KO'ed Jacare with an upkick but the run he's on right now is undeniable. Strikeforce is assembling a nice little stable of talent. They just added Zaromskis. In a few months there could be a Strikeforce show on CBS with Zaromskis, Jacare, Carano (say what you want she gets ratings), Mousasi and Fedor.

This is on top of guys like Shields, Lawler, King Mo, Overeem roll), Brett Rogers, Nick Diaz, Matt Lindland, Mayhem, and a host of others.

That's quite a roster.


----------



## scooby

ch3cooh said:


> Mousasi is a stud. Super technical striker and very competent on the ground. I thought it was a fluke when he KO'ed Jacare with an upkick but the run he's on right now is undeniable. Strikeforce is assembling a nice little stable of talent. They just added Zaromskis. In a few months there could be a Strikeforce show on CBS with Zaromskis, Jacare, Carano (say what you want she gets ratings), Mousasi and Fedor.
> 
> This is on top of guys like Shields, Lawler, King Mo, Overeem roll), Brett Rogers, Nick Diaz, Matt Lindland, Mayhem, and a host of others.
> 
> That's quite a roster.


I agree. Best thing is he is still only 24 years old. Hopefully he stays around for a long time.

Don't know how true this is so don't quote me on this, but have you heard strikeforce might pick up Dan Henderson aswell? He is apparently a free agent at the moment. Read about this on a forum.


----------



## VanDamMan

scooby said:


> I agree. Best thing is he is still only 24 years old. Hopefully he stays around for a long time.
> 
> Don't know how true this is so don't quote me on this, but have you heard strikeforce might pick up Dan Henderson aswell? He is apparently a free agent at the moment. Read about this on a forum.


If that is true, i am guessing UFC will retain him just to keep strikeforce boring.

They did give us Coutre vs. Vera for free.


----------



## scooby

VanDamMan said:


> If that is true, i am guessing UFC will retain him just to keep strikeforce boring.
> 
> They did give us Coutre vs. Vera for free.


What'd you think of the card? I'm really liking Matt Brown. Was rooting for him in since TUF

Oh, and anyone hear about Brock Lesnar? Hope its not too serious that his career in MMA has to end.


----------



## VanDamMan

scooby said:


> What'd you think of the card? I'm really liking Matt Brown. Was rooting for him in since TUF
> 
> Oh, and anyone hear about Brock Lesnar? Hope its not too serious that his career in MMA has to end.


I wouldn't be surprised if all the Brock-drama was just a promotional to hype his next fight.

Matt Brown is ok. My old coach was cornering him last fight. Maybe why he won ;-).


----------



## Half_A_Person

Wow, a news article says Brock Lesnar has an intestinal disorder and will need "major surgery". Sounds so scary, I feel so bad for him. I'm not crazy about him as a fighter but I really hope he is alright and will fight again.


----------



## scooby

Half_A_Person said:


> Wow, a news article says Brock Lesnar has an intestinal disorder and will need "major surgery". Sounds so scary, I feel so bad for him. I'm not crazy about him as a fighter but I really hope he is alright and will fight again.


Yeah I feel the same way.


----------



## rdrr

looking forward to ufc 106 on saturday. ortiz/griffin and koscheck/rumble will be good fights.


----------



## scooby

rdrr said:


> looking forward to ufc 106 on saturday. ortiz/griffin and koscheck/rumble will be good fights.


Ooh rumble fighting again so soon? I guess he didn't need much rest from his last fight.

I'm most interested in lil nogs debut in the UFC. Hope he does well.


----------



## Half_A_Person

scooby said:


> Ooh rumble fighting again so soon? I guess he didn't need much rest from his last fight.
> 
> I'm most interested in lil nogs debut in the UFC. Hope he does well.


I'm excited for his debut too! It's such a shame about his big brother. I was looking forward to his fight with Cain Velasquez the most. That would've been a great fight that would have shown us a lot about where each of them are at their career.


----------



## stylicho

I think if rogers wasn't training how to change tires three years ago and was training mma for the last 10 years like most other mmaers he would have had a very good chance to win versus emelianenko. Only when he got tired he got sloppy.


----------



## scooby

Half_A_Person said:


> I'm excited for his debut too! It's such a shame about his big brother. I was looking forward to his fight with Cain Velasquez the most. That would've been a great fight that would have shown us a lot about where each of them are at their career.


Yeah I hope he makes a quick recovery. Huge fan of his. Absolutely loved his fight with Randy. But yeah that woulda been a good fight to watch


----------



## ch3cooh

Just a reminder: MIKE BROWN VS JOSE ALDO FOR THE 145 LB BELT IS ON VERSUS TONIGHT!

The WEC always puts on great shows but so few people watch it. Tune in I guarantee you'll be impressed. I mean just look what Jose Aldo did to Cub Swanson less than 10 seconds










9 PM eastern be there!


----------



## scooby

ch3cooh said:


> Just a reminder: MIKE BROWN VS JOSE ALDO FOR THE 145 LB BELT IS ON VERSUS TONIGHT!
> 
> The WEC always puts on great shows but so few people watch it. Tune in I guarantee you'll be impressed. I mean just look what Jose Aldo did to Cub Swanson less than 10 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 PM eastern be there!


I don't think WEC airs in Australia. I'll have to look around for it.

Anyone watching the Ultimate Fighter finale this weekend?


----------



## delirium

I'll probably watch the UF finale. I'm excited about Jon Jones vs. Matt Hamill, and Kimbo vs. Houston Alexander. Next is Sanchez vs. Penn, but after that I'm not really excited about any cards until maybe as far as Machida vs. Shogun II. Too bad so many champions are injured, I was excited about Lesnar vs. Carwin.


----------



## scooby

delirium said:


> I'll probably watch the UF finale. I'm excited about Jon Jones vs. Matt Hamill, and Kimbo vs. Houston Alexander. Next is Sanchez vs. Penn, but after that I'm not really excited about any cards until maybe as far as Machida vs. Shogun II. Too bad so many champions are injured, I was excited about Lesnar vs. Carwin.


Yep, those fights you mentioned I'm also pumped for. Especially Bones Jones vs Hamill. Oh and Big Baby too. I really enjoyed his fights on the show.

Yeah and its pretty disappointing how many people are injured and the cards sounding lackluster.

You got any predictions for the finale?


----------



## Steve123

I've so been slacking on following MMA lately, I was walking downtown and saw a poster for Penn vs Sanchez, I didn't even realize that was happening!


----------



## bsd3355

Kimbo Slice vs. Housten Alexander -- FAAAAAAKKKE!!

First off, Alexander pretty much did nothing but circle Kimbo Slice for 2 minutes. Secondly, Housten is a BEAST, and I'm saying this without a bias opinion! Even though Roy Nelson, who beat Kimbo in Ultimate Fighter, won it all, Kimbo showed us his fighting mentality, especially when he turned down a fight that was offered to him by Dana White during the Ultimate Fighter!? Seriously? Didn't Kimbo keep saying, "Put me in! Put me in!", and then because of a knee problem Kimbo gets a change of heart, that is, UNTIL the UFC fight against Alexander, but that's not even my reason for saying the fight was fake.

Here are my main reasons:
-Alexander is a BEAST! Let's face it, Kimbo can't take Houten in a real fight.
-Also, if you watch he fight, Kimbo barely touched Housten with punch and Housten acted as if he got hit by a truck.
-During all other fights I've ever seen Alexander fight, this one he didn't really do anything, went beside his normal fighting style. Have you seen this guy actually fight!? He mauls people!
-Oh yeah... Dana White is smart. He knows how to bring in the money. If Kimbo gets into the UFC, Dana is going to get a lot more revenue and viewers, which is another reason why I think Dana paid off Housten to loose one fight and make Kimbo off as a "fairytale" overcoming tremendous odds -- it's catchy and Kimbo makes Dana White MONEY! 

Soooo fake...:no

Well, I could go on but I have to go to work...just frustrated and almost lost a little respect for the sport now...


----------



## delirium

Wow. Seriously? So you're arguing that the Kimbo vs. Alexander fight was fixed? And your reasoning is because (a) Houston normally mauls people, (b) it looks to you that Houston took a fall, (c) the ending seems too fairy-tale like.

I politely disagree (politely, only because I like you bwidger...). Against (a) Houston didn't go all out and maul Kimbo this fight because he was sticking to his strategy of staying out of Kimbo's punching range while kicking Kimbo's weak knee -- not a bad strategy, but it made for a boring fight. I haven't followed Houston's career, but apparently he had bad experiences (his last few fights, not his first two) with the "mauling" strategy; and since Kimbo has shown he has mad power in his hands, Houston avoided reckless mauling as not to get KTFOd. (b) I haven't rewatched the fight (nor do I plan to), but if Houston looked like he overreacted to a punch, it doesn't necessarily mean he threw the fight... it just means he overreacted to a punch (could be a whole lot of other reasons... like the fact that he was caught off guard and Kimbo f*cking slice, a giant man, threw the punch at him). (c) A fairy tale ending would've been for Kimbo to KTFO Houston in the first. As it was, the first round was very boring and uneventful. If Dana is going to create magic a la WWE, then why not go all out and give us what we really want? Or give us Kimbo by BJJ submission. That would've been a true fairy tale ending, not a drawn out and boring 3 round fight where only round 2 was entertaining.

Moreover, Dana White has no control over the judges; they're governed by an independent organization (I think it's the Nevada Athletic Commission) -- so even if he paid Houston to take a fall (Which I highly doubt), he couldn't control the judges' score cards (See the horrendous Machida-Shogun decision of UFC 104). And, moreover, why would Dana white pay off Houston to throw a fight, and make it so obvious that the average fan is able to spot it? He, and the UFC, stand to lose more fans if we all find out that UFC is fixed, than it would if UFC continued to be a genuine combat sport. So, from a business perspective, fixing this one fight makes no sense. (It would be very short term thinking.)


----------



## bsd3355

Here is why:

Who says the judges know that it's fixed? Any idiot can pretend to get his *** whooped.. the judges score on what they see anyways so it doesn’t matter. I'm not talking about paying off the judges, I'm talking about paying off Housten. I even doubt Kimbo knew about what was going on... Housten hasn't been around that long, and from what I've seen of him he is a beast who "mauls" people. Kimbo, even if they said he has been training, I doubt could take Housten (BUT it is fair to give the benefit of the doubt to Kimbo as well). Also, I doubt Dana White wants the fans to know it's fixed...that is why it is FIXED (unknown to the public)... maybe Housten did a terrible enough acting job that it convinced me, and probably others, that he was indeed faking? What is a loss anyways? If housten loses and makes big bucks then why not just come back after this and fight for real? His credibility won't be tarnished and Dana White and all the Kimbo Slice fans (including myself) would be happy and dish out cash to see him. Why else would Kimbo get a chance to fight out of the blue Housten on UFC? Oh, look, he wins a UFC fight against Housten (a good fighter) and maybe now he has what it takes to just skip the Ultimate Fighter and hit the UFC, which may be a long shot but not out of realm of possibility. Let him fight someone from the Ultimate Fighter like the rest did, but instead he fought a pretty decent UFC fighter? And yeah, I did see the fight, Kimbo didn't get any good hits on Housten and Housten acted like he got rocked, stumbling and what not. The only thing I saw Kimbo do that may of caused damage was slam Housten. As far as Alex's strategy goes, I can see why he was going for Kimbo's knee as it was bad, but let me tell you, if that was a REAL fight Housten needs to quit because that was the weakest performance I've ever seen -- he hardly tried. Hey, I like you too but crazy **** happens in this world and this makes so much sense for the UFC...


----------



## delirium

Oh, so you're suggesting that Houston was asked to throw the fight in secret. That's possible. It's also possible (and more likely, imo), as you suggested, that Houston just gave a bad performance (compared to his super aggressive other fights). I don't know.

On another topic: Jon Jones, even though he got DQ'd for getting carried away with illegal strikes, is incredible.


----------



## MindOverMood

UFC 107 is on tonight, who is gonna be watching it?

Diego is gonna get whooped and Frank Mir will sub Kongo. Maybe Ill take Clay by  UD over KenFlo.


----------



## bk

Mariusz Pudzianowski won his first fight via being a scary, muscly freak of nature. I think it is safe to say we are entering the Pudzianowski era in mma.


----------



## delirium

bk said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski won his first fight via being a scary, muscly freak of nature. I think it is safe to say we are entering the Pudzianowski era in mma.


haha... has a nice ring to it... the "Pudzianowski era"...


----------



## VanDamMan

Diego has to feel like an dumb after all the mean faces he gave. Rawrrr..........lmao.


----------



## rdrr

the prodigy does it again. can someone beat this guy? urijah faber?


----------



## Keltos

I'm hoping for a Barnett vs Fedor Fight in 2010. Oh wait, that wouldn't be UFC. For UFC I used to like Karo Parisyan for displaying Judo effectively in MMA. But now, probably Anderson Silva. That guy makes it look too easy. My overall favorite MMA fighter of all time however, is the "Gracie Hunter" Sakuraba. He's got mad catch skills.


----------



## seanybhoy

UFC 108 Rashad v's Evans on the main card.

Tough call but Thiago gets my vote.


----------



## scooby

seanybhoy said:


> UFC 108 Rashad v's Evans on the main card.
> 
> Tough call but Thiago gets my vote.


Yeah Silva gets mine as well. Hoping Joe Lauzon and JDS come away with wins too.


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper

I'm not sure who to pick in the main event of 108. I'm sure Greg Jackson will have a great gameplan for Rashad, though. Rashad has proved his striking skills in the past, but I think Thiago Silva probably has the better striking of the two. I think Rashad's best bet is to utilize his wrestling and his ground-and-pound. 

My prediction is Rashad, but I wouldn't be surprised if Thiago wins by TKO or submission. In any case, I'm looking forward to Rashad vs Rampage. Too bad it couldn't have gone down in Memphis like originally planned.


----------



## MobiusX

Just saw the fight card and it's another lame UFC ppv event with unknown fighters. The only fight I'm going to watch is the main event, which could of been better if it was Rampage vs Rashad. Looks like it's going to be a bad year for the UFC. Anderson Silva was suppose to fight but can't due to injury, Brock Lesnar was suppose to fight but can't due to illness, Dan Henderson left the UFC, Rampage is making a movie, Fedor Emelianenko did not join UFC, and Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddell--- the two bums-- are back and are going to fight each other which is going to be a pointless, boring fight that we already saw 2 times.


----------



## scooby

ShinAkuma said:


> Just saw the fight card and it's another lame UFC ppv event with unknown fighters. The only fight I'm going to watch is the main event, which could of been better if it was Rampage vs Rashad. Looks like it's going to be a bad year for the UFC. Anderson Silva was suppose to fight but can't due to injury, Brock Lesnar was suppose to fight but can't due to illness, Dan Henderson left the UFC, Rampage is making a movie, Fedor Emelianenko did not join UFC, and Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddell--- the two bums-- are back and are going to fight each other which is going to be a pointless, boring fight that we already saw 2 times.


I dunno about it being a 'bad year' for the UFC. Maybe a slow start though.


----------



## ch3cooh

I think the issues for the UFC go back to 100. I understand Dana's desire to do a big blowout show but putting that many big fights together at once left them with a lack of name fighters to headline fights the rest of the year, then the injury plague broke out and it was all downhill from there. That being said, last night was a decent show. Hazelett disappointed me, dude why the hell are you trying to strike with one of the best punchers at 170?! But the rolling axe kick was awesome. Rashad had the perfect gameplan and followed it to a T until he let Thiago goad him into a striking match late in the 3rd. Thiago is a moron, he had Rashad on queer street and did more dancing and taunting instead of putting him away. That was a clinic on how to setup takedowns with punches though. The reverse triangle to kimura was sick, someone watched the ADCC's from this year!


----------



## mydoublelife

im not too up to date with my ufc stuff but that match of BJ penn vs diego sanchez was definate main eventer material.

bj penn is a beast. he gave diego a 2nd mouth with that cut.

and that walk in shirt that bj sports is nice. i wanna pick one up.


----------



## VanDamMan

mydoublelife said:


> im not too up to date with my ufc stuff but that match of BJ penn vs diego sanchez was definate main eventer material.
> 
> bj penn is a beast. he gave diego a 2nd mouth with that cut.
> 
> and that walk in shirt that bj sports is nice. i wanna pick one up.


Meh, It was interesting at first. Diego kept trying to take him down. I think he had a bad corner.

I'd like to see the rematch with Greg Jackson cornering him next time.


----------



## BLK13

Clay Guida....I think of him as a crazy little caveman always a great fight to watch.


----------



## letitrock

did anyone watch UFC 109 Relentless?

What'd you think of it? I thought the Chael Sonnen vs Nate Marquardt fight was memorable, it was pretty good and bloody.

And the Coleman vs Couture main event, I got a bit distracted at the time, so it's not really ingrained in my brain...but I mean, would it be safe to say it was kinda close? Besides the knockout by Couture, they were both matching each other well I think...I wish I could see it again so I could get a clearer opinion.

And also, was Josh Koschek in this PPV?? I saw his pic on the Relentless poster but I didn't see him fight

Oh, and Frang Trigg, _Trigg_ man. He lost _again_. I just feel sorry for the guy....I got into him in UFC 103, where he fought Kosheck and I just thought it was unfair for a TKO to be declared, cuz Trigg looked totally fine to me, so I felt for the guy, I wanted him to beat Koscheck.

And then I saw him fight a couple more people, and saw him lose, and I just feel for the guy, I mean it must be humiliating for him to his family to lose time after time. I do hope he comes back though.


----------



## MindOverMood

letitrock said:


> did anyone watch UFC 109 Relentless?
> 
> What'd you think of it? I thought the Chael Sonnen vs Nate Marquardt fight was memorable, it was pretty good and bloody.
> 
> And the Coleman vs Couture main event, I got a bit distracted at the time, so it's not really ingrained in my brain...but I mean, would it be safe to say it was kinda close? Besides the knockout by Couture, they were both matching each other well I think...I wish I could see it again so I could get a clearer opinion.
> 
> And also, was Josh Koschek in this PPV?? I saw his pic on the Relentless poster but I didn't see him fight
> 
> Oh, and Frang Trigg, _Trigg_ man. He lost _again_. I just feel sorry for the guy....I got into him in UFC 103, where he fought Kosheck and I just thought it was unfair for a TKO to be declared, cuz Trigg looked totally fine to me, so I felt for the guy, I wanted him to beat Koscheck.
> 
> And then I saw him fight a couple more people, and saw him lose, and I just feel for the guy, I mean it must be humiliating for him to his family to lose time after time. I do hope he comes back though.


I thought it was a decent card, a couple underdogs surprised me(Chael & Paulo). Koscheck was supposed to be fighting Paulo Thiago, but pulled about because of a injured foot, so Mike Swick agreed to step in on short notice.

I was hoping Mark would pull off the upset, but he looked terrible. He was so slow and took quite a few shots before it went to the ground and got submitted.


----------



## Falcons84

Johny Hendricks, Keith Jardine, and Paulo Thiago


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

delirium said:


> Championship fight or not -- if you clearly outpoint your opponent, you've beaten him. It's not a rule (written or unwritten) that in order to become champion, the challenger has to TKO the champion. Machida and Shogun are clearly very evenly matched, so it's unlikely that either one of them is going to dominate the other (even in a rematch). Suppose Shogun clearly outpoints Machida in the rematch, but still gets robbed. By your reasoning, that would be perfectly okay. I disagree.


There are a lot more politics behind 70% of what goes on behind the scenes in mma than what fans ever know or see. It is true that you do need to beat the champion up in order to take the belt but the politics of this decision is that they want to have a 3 fight super match up with then. It brings him more $$$ for the promotion. Because now obviously they are setting up a rematch with shogun and machida where shogun will most likely be favored to win due to the outcome of the last fight, when he does they will have a third match up which will bring even more $$$ into the hands of the promotion. As said as it is everything revolves around money. (I have faught since i was 15, train with over 60 professional fighters at californias first and longest running MMA facility which currently has over 20 world champions fighting out of it, and am getting my pro card this year if your wondering how i have this incite on it)

I have actually herd from a friend of mine who have a lot of pull in the mma world that the dana white is a puppet of the russian mob and is being taxed by them which would mean they would have a lot of say in what happens and goes on. True or not its not as unlikely as people may think it to be.

Its very sad and granted its not as corrupt as boxing and i hope it never gets to that point but just be aware that there is a lot more that goes on behind the scenes..


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

letitrock said:


> did anyone watch UFC 109 Relentless?
> 
> What'd you think of it? I thought the Chael Sonnen vs Nate Marquardt fight was memorable, it was pretty good and bloody.
> 
> And the Coleman vs Couture main event, I got a bit distracted at the time, so it's not really ingrained in my brain...but I mean, would it be safe to say it was kinda close? Besides the knockout by Couture, they were both matching each other well I think...I wish I could see it again so I could get a clearer opinion.
> 
> And also, was Josh Koschek in this PPV?? I saw his pic on the Relentless poster but I didn't see him fight
> 
> Oh, and Frang Trigg, _Trigg_ man. He lost _again_. I just feel sorry for the guy....I got into him in UFC 103, where he fought Kosheck and I just thought it was unfair for a TKO to be declared, cuz Trigg looked totally fine to me, so I felt for the guy, I wanted him to beat Koscheck.
> 
> And then I saw him fight a couple more people, and saw him lose, and I just feel for the guy, I mean it must be humiliating for him to his family to lose time after time. I do hope he comes back though.


Coleman will never be the fighter that he once was (in pride fc) because of the fact that he built his career in japan where they do not test for steroids and has basically built a dependency to using them. Like 90% of fighters which made theyr name in japan fighting for pride and have now transferred over to various promotions in the states. Are they great fighters? Yes. Are they the same fighter they were in pride? absolutely not.


----------



## rdrr

I think age also has to factor in, plus rules changes and the fact a ring is bigger than a cage, harder to cut the fighter off and trap them. If soccer kicks and stomps were allowed it would end a lot of fights faster. But no doubt there was some juicing going on with the pride guys in the mid 90's. i heard pride was financed by the yakuza, so your dana white russian mob theory could be true...


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

rdrr said:


> I think age also has to factor in, plus rules changes and the fact a ring is bigger than a cage, harder to cut the fighter off and trap them. If soccer kicks and stomps were allowed it would end a lot of fights faster. But no doubt there was some juicing going on with the pride guys in the mid 90's. i heard pride was financed by the yakuza, so your dana white russian mob theory could be true...


Every fighter in pride was heavily juicing 100% of the time and will again if UFC re opens it in japan. It wasnt something that was look downed upon in pride. They knew and didnt care because it put on better fights. which it absolutely did. Look even most MMA fighters here use steroids however they use fast acting compounds and cycle off so that they will be clear in time of testing as with 70% of pro sports period. anyone that doesnt agree with this is in denial.


----------



## rdrr

if i found out sakuraba was juicing i might cry.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

rdrr said:


> if i found out sakuraba was juicing i might cry.


I cant speak on him personally as I have never talked to met with him but I can almost guarantee you that he was. If it is openly accepted why wouldnt he be??? The only proven fact of steroid use is that it works and is extremely beneficial when used correctly with very little if any harmful side effects. Being an athlete you put your self in more of a health danger from the sport it self than the use of steroids (True with most any sports where steroid use is present which is nearly all of them at this point)


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

Sorry if that made you cry.. haha im a huge fan of sakaraba too. But still he shouldnt be looked down upon for using what he did if he did. Its not what made him win those fights. The biggest thing that AAS help you with in the mma world is aggression (Which u can clearly see in pride fights compared to here) and the ability to train more without over training / injuring your self


----------



## rdrr

You know, now that i am thinking about it, fighters test positive for steroids and get suspended by the commission all the time... sometimes more than once. It really doesn't get that much negative attention and the fighter usually gets a ban and fights again like nothing happened. I wonder as the sport starts to grow even more the general public will make a big deal about it, like baseball and their shenanigans.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

rdrr said:


> You know, now that i am thinking about it, fighters test positive for steroids and get suspended by the commission all the time... sometimes more than once. It really doesn't get that much negative attention and the fighter usually gets a ban and fights again like nothing happened. I wonder as the sport starts to grow even more the general public will make a big deal about it, like baseball and their shenanigans.


I don't follow other sports much but the punishment is very similar (Correct me if im wrong) Its all the negative media attention that athletes get which turns it into a waaaaay more serious issue than it is in other sports like baseball (Bonds, Mcguirer, etc)

Baseball and baseball athletes have a lot more public attention than the sport of mma does right now. As well as having a lot more $$$$ involved which is what a lot of it goes back to. look at a sport like bodybuilding which there is virtually no $$ in and even most top competitors work full time at a regular job to make ends meet. Clearly there is more steroid use in that than anything and nobody cares because there is no $$ in it.

I think as time goes on that you will see more bonds mcguirer type of deals in mma as sad as that is. even now could you imagine what a **** storm a top name like anderson silva or chuck liddel would get if he got poped for AAS use??? There are very few fighters in the public eye and I cant say any of the ones that are have ever been poped because they have the money to make sure they dont. Despite what people think mma fighters dont get payed much. Many of the fighters i train with have full time jobs as well as fighting professionally. Which would be insane for any other sport. First pro fight you take is generally a 1000 - 1000 split if your lucky. grand to show up and a grand if u win.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

There is nothing glamourus about being an mma fighter at this time in the sport.. bench NBA players make 400K+ a year and never play a game. a top mma fighter with endorsements will break 100K if he is lucky and that top spot and spotlight can be taken from him in a split second and left with nothing.. and the longer you are on top the more likely it is to happen to you. I would safely say that 80% of pro mma fighters are making under 30-40K a year. Which is chunk change for a professional athelete in a sport where top football players who are making millions of dollars cant last a day of the training in. Guys that fight do it because they love to fight and thats it.. nothing glamorous about it. You can payed to get beat up your entire life and are left with nothing. no retirement chances are you lost any title you may have earned before you got to that point etc. but do i love it and am i going to continue to chase it ? Absolutely.

there is a ton of money in mma but it is just not being dispersed correctly. Strikeforce is going to give UFC a run for they're money because they treat fighters how they should be treated and are actually paying them half way decent. which is why a lot of top guys are going there now.

UFC nearly went bankrupt before the TUF10 show on spike. which has now turned ufc into the hollywood of mma


----------



## rdrr

No doubt trying to be an mma fighter is hard. It will get even harder to break into it as the sport gets oversaturated. I think the money situation and the structure of how the organizations operate has to change. I liked the IFL's concept of team MMA. I think the problem with fighter's pay is the way one second a fighter can be number one contender, then the next, cut from the organization. Unless you can be marketed to make the organization more money, they will find another fighter that can be.


----------



## Micronian

Just a question: why did UFC stop using the tournament format? wouldn't that be a better way to determine the best ones from a whole pool of fighters?


----------



## letitrock

MMAFIGHTER said:


> Coleman will never be the fighter that he once was (in pride fc) because of the fact that he built his career in japan where they do not test for steroids and has basically built a dependency to using them. Like 90% of fighters which made theyr name in japan fighting for pride and have now transferred over to various promotions in the states. Are they great fighters? Yes. Are they the same fighter they were in pride? absolutely not.


WOW, I did not realize that, I'm not a diehard UFC fan, I watch it on and off, so that's a huge surprise. that sucks.


----------



## Falcons84

I heard somewhere that atleast 18 fighters in the UFC make over 1 million a year


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

Falcons84 said:


> I heard somewhere that atleast 18 fighters in the UFC make over 1 million a year


I highly doubt it..I train with ultimate fighter winner mac danzig along with other contract ufc fighters. Maybe a few of the very marketable guys like couture. but thats not from UFC thats between what the promotion pays them as well as endorsements, appearances and anything else they may be doing. Its very hard to tell exactly what fighters are making because most MMA fighters make their money from endorsement deals which the public will never find out exact numbers on. You can find out what UFC is paying fighters they are required to report it by the commission. Generally first time you fight in ufc you get a 10K/10K split. Even if 18 fighters in ufc were making that which could be true.. thats not much. 18 fighters in ALL of professional mma are breaking a million a year??? UFC is not MMA..UFC is just a promotion. There are hundreds of others promotions and thousands of other fighters. Go look up what even a bench player is making in the NBA. Or the recent boxing fight with paciou. He walked away with over 50 million that fight.


----------



## Falcons84

It was on MMAjunkie.com where it said it and that is a very reliable source. Randy Couture just made 250,000 from his last event. I know it is a joke compared to what bench basketball and football players make though. Top people in one sport make what bad people in another sport make.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

Falcons84 said:


> It was on MMAjunkie.com where it said it and that is a very reliable source. Randy Couture just made 250,000 from his last event. I know it is a joke compared to what bench basketball and football players make though. Top people in one sport make what bad people in another sport make.


A better sport to compare it to would be boxing. What are professional boxers walking away with?? The purse for the possible mayweather - pacquiao card is supposed to be in the ranges of 50 million. The purse on a past de la hoya fight was over 40 million. Previous tyson fights had purses over 30 million which was years ago. 250K is nothing.. the promotions are literally working these fighters over to the point where eventually MMA fighters are going to go on strike and eventually there will need to be a fighters union made.


----------



## seanybhoy

Dan Hardy v's George St. Pierre my fav brit versus my favourite fighter can't wait !

No points for guessing who's gonna win but good fight nonetheless n a good lesson for the young brit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Official energy drink of UFC: yay


----------



## MobiusX

the reason why mma fighters do not get paid a lot is because they are not that good in the disciplines they are suppose to be good at, randy couture's record is not good, his boxing skills are not that good and people find the ground game boring compared to stand up, it's a fact, that's why UFC fans are always booing when they go on the ground.


----------



## scooby

No... You hear people booing because there is no action and they just lay n pray for the decision win, not because it went to the ground. You can hear people cheering loud when someone passes guard, throws shots, attempts a sub etc. It's the same as avoiding the fight while standing up. People booed the Kimbo Slice vs Houston Alexander fight because there was no action for a lot of it.


----------



## letitrock

Anyone have a link for tonight's UFC 111 event???? *PM me with the link* if you have it!!!!


----------



## NotRealName

mmaroot should have it, you might have to wait till tmrw though.


----------



## letitrock

NotRealName said:


> mmaroot should have it, you might have to wait till tmrw though.


actually, I just got a link that works


----------



## letitrock

all right, that was good that first round of Pierre vs Hardy was really good


----------



## MindOverMood

Hardy got destroyed.


----------



## scooby

Anyone play the UFC fantasy game they have going on UFC.com?

Love playing that.


----------



## imt

MindOverMood said:


> Hardy got destroyed.


He sure did. Though GSP dominated, I was looking for him to finish the fight.
Gotta hand it to Hardy for his toughness.


----------



## seanybhoy

When is Baby j next fighting ?

edit : Is UFC 112 tonight ?


----------



## VanDamMan

Main cards on UFC have sucked lately.


----------



## orpheus

VanDamMan said:


> Main cards on UFC have sucked lately.


No they haven't. They've sucked when that clown named Anderson Silva has defended his title. Glad I didn't pay to watch him. Never seen a fighter act so cocky yet claim he couldn't finish his opponent.


----------



## millenniumman75

^The head dude was quite livid at Mr. Silva's antics. Just an ego. :no


----------



## NotRealName

First B.J loses, (props to Edgar though) and then Silva acts like a clown, didn't like it too much.


----------



## Unlikely hero

lol silva is the man


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Unlikely hero

make silva fight machida or throw him in the ring with lesnar lol


----------



## Unlikely hero

Also why is no one really mad about the inferior competition that got thrown to silva. Maia was obviously a little leaguer trying to play pro ball. Silva had his hands down for every round and maia hit him no more than what 5 times?


----------



## imt

Unlikely hero said:


> make silva fight machida or throw him in the ring with lesnar lol


That fight has come up, but I've heard that Silva refuses to fight Machida because of their friendship. There's actually talks of Mir challenging Silva for a catchweight bout, at 235 lbs though.


----------



## scooby

Unlikely hero said:


> Also why is no one really mad about the inferior competition that got thrown to silva. Maia was obviously a little leaguer trying to play pro ball. Silva had his hands down for every round and maia hit him no more than what 5 times?


Silva also had his hands down against Forrest and looked what happened there. All he was doing was trying to lure Maia in so he can counter, which is what he's best at.

Silva obviously has little to no competition at 185 and I reckon he should permanently move up to 205 where there the division is much more stacked. After he fights Vitor that is.


----------



## Unlikely hero

Dana White said on jim rome that he will cut silva if he does that again. Haha he wouldn't dare. He's the best in the UFC. Looks like silva is fighting chael sonnon next. Another easy win for silva.


----------



## rdrr

sonnen is going to get a nice knee right to his nose and start leaking.


----------



## jp321




----------



## a123

White's an idiot, Silva is a much superior fighter to Maia so of course he's gonna have that cockiness about him. Just give Silva to GSP already so GSP can knock the cockiness out him and give him a "I'm not impressed with your performance."


----------



## seanybhoy

Why is Silva fighting sonnen next and not GSP ?


----------



## Dub16

Is this the sport where two lunatics get into a ring and knock seven shades of **** out of each other???

I can see someone getting hurt at this one day. Surely they could just sit down and talk their problems through?


----------



## seanybhoy

Lol, Machida vs Shogun Rua part 2 who's gonna win ?


----------



## kindasorta

Shogun. Anyone besides me that belive Penn had some issues coming into his loss? He really seemed unfocused and his knee was wrapped up, he wasn't himself. I think he has an injury or serious personal problems. Don't get me wrong, props to Edgar but he didn't get to fight the Penn who crushed Sanchez. Anderson Silva needs a proper opponent ASAP to slap him back to some senses.


----------



## letitrock

seanybhoy said:


> Lol, Machida vs Shogun Rua part 2 who's gonna win ?


OMG, is a rematch actually in the works??? That'd be amazing!

I would like to say that Shogun would win, I want Shogun to win, cuz I feel that he should've won the first time around howver, I feel like a rematch might put things in Machida's favor.

-like, Shogun did great the first time around, he caused Machida a lot of pain the first time around so I feel like he would keep fighting in the same manner in a rematch, he wouldn't make too much of an attempt to _improve_ anything, since he did so well the first time while Machida_ would_ actually try to improve so that would mean that Machida could actually beat Shogun in a rematch, and that would piss me off cuz then everybody would think that he was right to win the first time around which he* wasn't*.


----------



## scooby

letitrock said:


> OMG, is a rematch actually in the works??? That'd be amazing!
> 
> I would like to say that Shogun would win, I want Shogun to win, cuz I feel that he should've won the first time around howver, I feel like a rematch might put things in Machida's favor.
> 
> -like, Shogun did great the first time around, he caused Machida a lot of pain the first time around so I feel like he would keep fighting in the same manner in a rematch, he wouldn't make too much of an attempt to _improve_ anything, since he did so well the first time while Machida_ would_ actually try to improve so that would mean that Machida could actually beat Shogun in a rematch, and that would piss me off cuz then everybody would think that he was right to win the first time around which he* wasn't*.


Yup, rematch was announced not long after the first fight. It's this next UFC event coming up as well. Once again I'll be cheering for Shogun to win. Also interested in Koscheck vs Daley.

These next 2 events coming up I'm so pumped for.


----------



## seanybhoy

I want Shogun to win but have a sneaky feeling Machida will tip it again.

BJ Penn did not look like BJ Penn that's for sure. Props to Edgar for his movement but everyone knows BJ has the ability to smoke him.
I dunno he just looked spaced, lets hope he gets back to his good old self again as soon as possible.


----------



## orpheus

Unlikely hero said:


> Also why is no one really mad about the inferior competition that got thrown to silva. Maia was obviously a little leaguer trying to play pro ball. Silva had his hands down for every round and maia hit him no more than what 5 times?


Well, not to take away from Forest, but he's an overrated fighter. His striking is OK, but he's not well-rounded. He had no technical advantage over Silva.

So it comes down to Silva fighting smaller guys, or guys who are of equal size but technically inferior.

Move his *** up to light heavyweight and if he doesn't want to fight Machida, cut him. I don't think anyone would miss him. He can't claim to be the PnP best fighter until he fights legit people.

Hell, let Mir have a shot at him (If he grabs a hold of Silva, it's over).


----------



## orpheus

a123 said:


> White's an idiot, Silva is a much superior fighter to Maia so of course he's gonna have that cockiness about him. Just give Silva to GSP already so GSP can knock the cockiness out him and give him a "I'm not impressed with your performance."


White was doing damage control. He heard thousands of booing fans, and had to play the role. He won't cut Silva. But he wasn't in the wrong for taking Silva out to the shed.

I never buy PPV when he's on the main card. I imagine I'm not alone.


----------



## seanybhoy

Come on Brock get better already you big sack of ****


----------



## Dark0

Oh cool. I didn't know there are MMA fans here.  I hope Lesnar will get fked up by Carwin on UFC 116. Shane Carwin seems like a beast now. All of his fights over in first round and he had beaten two top heavywegiths in his style.


----------



## letitrock

I need a link for tonight's fight ufc 113? Anyone have one? PM me if you do _pleasssssssssse_


----------



## Half_A_Person

Machida vs. Shogun rematch tonight, I'm so excited!! Don't know who will win this time though. Shogun did everything right in the last match, and he still lost. I like both of them so either way I'll be happy and sad.


----------



## orpheus

Kimbo should cut to 205


----------



## jp321

http://www.veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4be608d591aed


----------



## letitrock

yay the link I had worked just in time to see Koscheck!!!:boogie


----------



## letitrock

Omg, yesssssssss!!!!!!! Shogun wins!!!


----------



## orpheus

letitrock said:


> Omg, yesssssssss!!!!!!! Shogun wins!!!


Shouldn't have given it away....but yea. Rua's a more exciting fighter. And I tip my hat to him for engaging Machida and executing a perfect TKO.


----------



## VanDamMan

We already knew he found the answer to Machida style the first fight. Now just needed to refine it.


----------



## letitrock

orpheus said:


> Shouldn't have given it away....but yea. Rua's a more exciting fighter. And I tip my hat to him for engaging Machida and executing a perfect TKO.


yeah, I was thinking of writing "Spoiler: etc etc" but then I thought, it's _live_, so if you're watching it, then you should already know who won, and if you weren't watching it, then it's not like you're not gonna find out anyways

sorry if I spoiled it for you


----------



## orpheus

letitrock said:


> yeah, I was thinking of writing "Spoiler: etc etc" but then I thought, it's _live_, so if you're watching it, then you should already know who won, and if you weren't watching it, then it's not like you're not gonna find out anyways
> 
> sorry if I spoiled it for you


no saw it. an embarrasing fight for machida


----------



## imt

Shogun FTW!!


----------



## TurningPoint

Wooooo!

UFC 113 was my first UFC PPV, and I enjoyed it! Definitely going to follow it more now :]


----------



## david86

UFC 114 is almost here! Rampage vs Rashad.


----------



## orpheus

Anyone know where the Strikeforce show can be viewed ?


----------



## Keith

Dark0 said:


> Oh cool. I didn't know there are MMA fans here.  I hope Lesnar will get fked up by Carwin on UFC 116. Shane Carwin seems like a beast now. All of his fights over in first round and he had beaten two top heavywegiths in his style.


I hope that happens too, Carwin has proved unstoppable so far I can't believe how fast he destroyed Mir, I hope he knocks out Lesnar in the first round!


----------



## uffie

he wont


----------



## Dark0

orpheus said:


> Anyone know where the Strikeforce show can be viewed ?


http://www.bestmmatorrents.com/

This was the best Strikeforce card yet for me.


----------



## orpheus

uffie said:


> he wont


How do you know? Lesnar's chin hasn't been tested the way Carwin's has.


----------



## orpheus

Dark0 said:


> http://www.bestmmatorrents.com/
> 
> This was the best Strikeforce card yet for me.


Kind of dissapointing. The Overeem/Rogers fight was boring. I was hoping for more of a fight. That's what happens when you pit a green striker against K-1 level kickboxer


----------



## uffie

2 more days!


----------



## uffie

Go Rampage!


----------



## MobiusX

Rashad will win, maybe even by knockout or ground pounding.


----------



## orpheus

link??


----------



## uffie

it was a boring fight. evans won by decision


----------



## Half_A_Person

Rampage! After all that sh*ttalking! Didn't matter who won, Shogun could beat them both. I heard Rampage might fight Machida, that will be a good one.


----------



## AnimeV

UFC has to make main event fights 5 rounds regardless if a championship isn't on the line. Everytime 3 Round Main Events end by decision it feels like it was a waste of time. Rampage and Rashad have been going at it for months...and it doesn't feel like closure to me. 

We want 2 more Rounds!!! *Rampage would have knocked him out in the 4th Round* =D


----------



## Half_A_Person

Looks like the Iceman is done!

Can't wait for Lesnar vs. Carwin...I have no idea who's going to win.


----------



## VanDamMan

UFC needs to implement Pride style tournament.


----------



## AnimeV

VanDamMan said:


> UFC needs to implement Pride style tournament.


It's believed that Strikeforce is gonna have a tournament for the vacant Middleweight Title at the next event.


----------



## VanDamMan

AnimeV said:


> It's believed that Strikeforce is gonna have a tournament for the vacant Middleweight Title at the next event.


I doubt you'll ever see a real pride/old school UFC Tournament again in the U.S.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I'm still upset/disappointed/shocked at Fedor losing. So quickly too, I think he just got sloppy. Werdum is excellent on the ground as well and took advantage of that.


----------



## NotRealName

Half_A_Person said:


> I'm still upset/disappointed/shocked at Fedor losing. So quickly too, I think he just got sloppy. Werdum is excellent on the ground as well and took advantage of that.


It was bound to happen. He's human and Werdum was the better fighter in that fight.


----------



## MindOverMood

Werdum was shocked himself, that's why he said he would like a rematch with Fedor.


----------



## Were

im excited about brock vs carwin


----------



## imt

Were said:


> im excited about brock vs carwin


lmao


----------



## AnimeV

loool funny pic.

I'm calling it right now, Carwin by 2nd Round Knock Out! (watching 116 by myself tonight *tear*)


----------



## letitrock

does anyone have a link for ufc116 tonight?

please pm it to me if you have one


----------



## jp321

http://www.vip--tv.com/vip-1.php

http://playaslounge.webs.com/rags2richestv.htm

tvu://A63053d12537b76f87177ba258e43f7a0e2e846678778c338fa883bc96a3f0a1e0ce8f3db5624be3ac8a7af3ad09f021e (tvu player needed)

those go down then choose from here - http://atdhe.net/


----------



## jp321

first post has all links

http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/40756-*****-UFC-116-BROCK-LESNAR-vs.-SHANE-CARWIN-*****


----------



## AnimeV

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Carwin tapped out!


----------



## rdrr

bs. they should have stopped the fight round one when carwin landed 50 punches on lesnar.


----------



## letitrock

^no way!, Lesnar was totally fine even after those 50 punches


----------



## rdrr

They have stopped fights with less of an attack. I call a fraud. It's the only reason why Lesnar won. Carwin got tired pounding lesnar's face in. They wanna keep lesnar as champ. Some sort of fix with refs and the commision and the ufc.


----------



## sacred

hell yeah! im happy lesnar won. modern men and pretty boys get dominated and destroyed in the ufc!


----------



## letitrock

rdrr said:


> They have stopped fights with less of an attack. I call a fraud. It's the only reason why Lesnar won. Carwin got tired pounding lesnar's face in. They wanna keep lesnar as champ. Some sort of fix with refs and the commision and the ufc.


yeah I can understand why they'd wanna keep Lesnar as champion so I get where you're coming from, but the fact that they have stopped fights with less of an attack" in the past makes those past fights fraud. Lesnar's win in this fight wasn't a fix, it was totally justified, he won it fair and square


----------



## jp321

rdrr said:


> They have stopped fights with less of an attack. I call a fraud. It's the only reason why Lesnar won. Carwin got tired pounding lesnar's face in. They wanna keep lesnar as champ. Some sort of fix with refs and the commision and the ufc.


it was a championship fight. you better be dam sure that person is out or cannot continue if you stop it. you know how much grief that ref would of got had he stopped it?lesnar would of killed him, it was the right move


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## shyvr6

Bah, I missed a few of the fights because all the links I tried kept going down. I'm sort of on the fence with the Lesnar fight. I can see it both ways. If this weren't a title fight, I think the ref would've stopped it, but since it was a title fight I think he let it go.


----------



## jp321

the rags to riches link was perfect^


----------



## jp321

its still on btw

http://playaslounge.webs.com/rags2richestv.htm


----------



## AnimeV

I respect wut u guys are sayin but Lesnar huddled up. The fight should have been stopped.

One thing is clear after tonight, no one can stand and bang with Shane Carwin.


----------



## stylicho

AnimeV said:


> One thing is clear after tonight, no one can stand and bang with Shane Carwin.


You justify that because Carwin is a better pugilist than Lesnar, a wrestler?


----------



## stylicho

rdrr said:


> They have stopped fights with less of an attack. I call a fraud. It's the only reason why Lesnar won. Carwin got tired pounding lesnar's face in. They wanna keep lesnar as champ. Some sort of fix with refs and the commision and the ufc.


What youre saying doesnt make sense. It can only be fraud if the ref stops it prematurely. Im sure the UFC wanted Lesnar to win and they would have let him get knocked unconscious before the referee stepped in but that doesnt make it fraud.


----------



## stylicho

anymouse said:


> you can watch UFC but it won't make you badass (no, that's not directed at you, i just was inspired by the signature above)


Lol, Ive been meaning to erase that line :lol. But if you didnt notice it corresponds with "you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink" . Plus, Im too old to be "badass" lol, even if not directed at me .


----------



## jp321

forget about those 2 what about chris leben..what an epic fight. i love when leben gets rocked and turns into a zombie, leben is pure entertainment. cant wait for him to fight wanderlei


----------



## david86

shyvr6 said:


> Bah, I missed a few of the fights because all the links I tried kept going down. I'm sort of on the fence with the Lesnar fight. I can see it both ways. If this weren't a title fight, I think the ref would've stopped it, but since it was a title fight I think he let it go.


I agree, if it wasn't a title fight they would've stopped it.

Next up is Velasquez, maybe he can take down Lesnar.


----------



## AnimeV

stylicho said:


> You justify that because Carwin is a better pugilist than Lesnar, a wrestler?


Yep, and if it wasn't for Brock's freakishly wide body he would've won! :mum

@ jp The Leben, Akiyama fight was awesome but man I felt bad for Sexy Yama

Idk if Cain can beat Brock...while I think he's better I just feel like if Lesnar takes it to the ground there's really nothin anyone can do.


----------



## PGVan

rdrr said:


> They have stopped fights with less of an attack. I call a fraud. It's the only reason why Lesnar won. Carwin got tired pounding lesnar's face in. They wanna keep lesnar as champ. Some sort of fix with refs and the commision and the ufc.


I don't know if they want to keep Lesnar as champ, but Dana White knows that Lesnar = ratings. Him being TKOed in the first round is not good for ratings. There is no ****ing way this fight should have seen Round 2. I'm betting that Dana told the referee that he was not to stop the fight unless Lesnar was unconscious.


----------



## rdrr

I think Dana has more power with the commision than you think. The UFC as a company has no power and doesnt pick judges or refs, but I'm sure the ref was thinking how bad it would look if the UFC's golden boy, Brock Lesnar would get TKO'ed in the first round. All the hype would go down the toilet. The UFC doesn't always have the best fights or fighters, but what it is very good at doing is hyping fighters up. 

Maybe Yves Lavigne should have reffed that fight. He stops fights after 2 punches to a fighter that is defending himself, and says someone has been choked out when they are fully awake.


----------



## VanDamMan

Glad to Leben coming back strong. He looked like crap last time he got popped for juicing. He's not at wanderlei's level yet though. He needs to put some more time in. Wanderlei would eat him alive. 

I was shocked Carwin couldn't finish. Then when brock got on top for the lockdown and hopped over, saw that from a mile away. Carwin needs to work on his subs. That was the most basic of basic.


----------



## stylicho

What I dont understand about mma is how it only became really popular after The Ultimate Fighter. UFC had been around for a long time prior to TUF but never really became popular. But apparently if you put a bunch of delinquint adolescents with bad attitudes together that leads to ratings. The UFC came out fast in the early years but faded quickly and just barely kept their head above water for a long time. I remember the Dark Ages of the UFC was around UFC 25-40 and it was pretty difficult finding these events.


----------



## VanDamMan

stylicho said:


> What I dont understand about mma is how it only became really popular after The Ultimate Fighter. UFC had been around for a long time prior to TUF but never really became popular. But apparently if you put a bunch of delinquint adolescents with bad attitudes together that leads to ratings. The UFC came out fast in the early years but faded quickly and just barely kept their head above water for a long time. I remember the Dark Ages of the UFC was around UFC 25-40 and it was pretty difficult finding these events.


Marketing.

TUF connected people with the sport. Plus a bloody fight at the end helped.

Before, it was thought the only consumers were drunken hicks and 13 year old adolescents.


----------



## Relaxation

It's unfortunate but if you look at the target market of UFC, you'll see the dooshes who watch it. When you walk around seeing the type of people who walk around wearing those shirts and have tattoos all over their arms and back. Ofcourse something like Ultimate Fighter will appeal to them. Those "delinquents" are not delinquents to the target audience of UFC. They are "relatable".


----------



## MindOverMood

Great card on tonight boys


----------



## mbp86

Way to blow it Chael... :cry


----------



## MobiusX

This is how Silva won, he was very emotional when he won, you can see it in his face here


----------



## Half_A_Person

There were only 2 minutes left!! 2 minutes between you and the belt, the ultimate goal, your dream. 

Will Sonnen ever learn? BJJ has always been his downfall.


----------



## VanDamMan

The fact that he was injured going in, was dragging the whole time, and still managed to come back at the end. 

Crazy.

I'd love to see him and Fedor fight. Anderson walks around normal at more than 200 pounds.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

That was a great fight. I just loved how Anderson Silva pulled the triangle at the end, that was textbook and shows BJJ owns.


----------



## VanDamMan

I actually thought it was a horrible fight. I hate how the Team Quest guys do the wrestling ground and pound.........the whole fight. I had a chance to go to it. I chose not to since Sonnen was the main card. 

If I were Joe Silva, I'd make sonnen go back to the WEC.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

It was pretty effective, It's a style Anderson Silva had trouble dealing with even though Sonnen kept doing those titter-tatter punches on the ground. I never seen Anderson Silva go through such an ***-beating, injured or not.


----------



## VanDamMan

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It was pretty effective, It's a style Anderson Silva had trouble dealing with even though Sonnen kept doing those titter-tatter punches on the ground. I never seen Anderson Silva go through such an ***-beating, injured or not.


True it was effective. But so is lay & pray. It depends what you consider a good fight. I thought the humping ground & pound was playing it safe.

I did like the double ear slap that Sonnen did. Alot of the unorthodox strikes came from Team Quest. Like the foot stomps to the toes. I was watching that live in Portland 10 years ago. It was a trip to see these new techniques no one ever thought about before. I watch one fight stop because a guy couldn't stand from too many toe stomps.

But I digress. Effectively slowed Anderson down. But was BORING.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

In that sense it was boring. But you can't ask more from a fight to get pounded like that and you end it with a sweet triangle. That moment alone made it a good fight, although the fight was mundane from that perspective. But damn is Chael's BJJ defense's weak, his positioning was so bad there was nothing he could do to counter and he let his arm get exposed so he could get triangled in the first place. It's like he didn't remember how to pass guard.


----------



## mbp86

Clay Guida looked awesome. I like watching strikers go at it.


----------



## VanDamMan

mbp86 said:


> Clay Guida looked awesome. I like watching strikers go at it.


True. I was like " wow, the caveman learned how to kick". The only reason he ever won before was that he was fast and tough. Give him some skills with Greg Jackson, watchout.


----------



## Sitback Relax

If I could set up a fight right now it would be Overeem vs. Fedor... One of the GOAT in MMA fighting one of the best up and coming fighters in Overeem. The reem beat Peter Aerts and Badr Hari in K-1 which means he has probably the best striking in the ufc and the way he tooled Rogers was insane.


----------



## MindOverMood

Sitback Relax said:


> If I could set up a fight right now it would be Overeem vs. Fedor... One of the GOAT in MMA fighting one of the best up and coming fighters in Overeem. The reem beat Peter Aerts and Badr Hari in K-1 which means he has probably the best striking in the ufc and the way he tooled Rogers was insane.


Werdum declined a fight with Overeem so he could have a rematch with Fedor, it seems to me that he is ducking Alistair.


----------



## Sitback Relax

Werdum isn't gonna be fighting for quite a while with his injury. 2011 I think although not 100% sure. I dont think you can say Fedor is ducking anyone as he was undefeated for 10 years, it's just M-1 ruining his career. On another note tho I really hope one day Overeem comes to the UFC and starts demolishing. We need a good dutch fighter in mma other than Bas !!


----------



## Falcons84

VanDamMan said:


> I actually thought it was a horrible fight. I hate how the Team Quest guys do the wrestling ground and pound.........the whole fight. I had a chance to go to it. I chose not to since Sonnen was the main card.
> 
> If I were Joe Silva, I'd make sonnen go back to the WEC.


After how much he hyped that fight? hes gonna be the main event in his next fights after the way he hyped this fight.


----------



## MindOverMood

Arianny in playboy, what what? Anyone else see the leaked pics? She's looking fine as hell:b


----------



## Ununderstood

I don't know but I can't wait for the Lesnar vs Velasquez fight. It is going to be beast!!!!


----------



## MobiusX

Ununderstood said:


> I don't know but I can't wait for the Lesnar vs Velasquez fight. It is going to be beast!!!!


Lesnar will win. I'm sure about that.


----------



## Ununderstood

I think Lesnar will win too but I am rooting for Velasquez. I won't be surprised at all if Velasquez manages to pull it off too.


----------



## MindOverMood

Fights(UFC 120) start at 3PM Est today free on Spike TV. Main event is Bisping vs Sexyama, co main event is Dan Hary vs Carlos Condit.


----------



## foe

Just saw the highlights on ESPN. Looked like Velasquez destroyed Lesnar.


----------



## Mordeci

Full of Empty said:


> Just saw the highlights on ESPN. Looked like Velasquez destroyed Lesnar.


Wasn't even close, Lesnar was just out classed, I had Cain loosing in the 2nd round, was way off. Also very glad to see Deigo get back on track, I like him alot. Shields I like but his perfomance tonight was sub par at best, no way does he deserve a title shot.


----------



## Steve123

DAMN! I totally missed this!


----------



## uffie

Lesnar has a glass jaw. Carwin exposed that and Cain capitalized on it


----------



## MobiusX

uffie said:


> Lesnar has a glass jaw. Carwin exposed that and Cain capitalized on it


Would you say that about Cain Valesquez if it was the other way around and Brock beat him yesterday?


----------



## uffie

No, carwin lost to brock I dont think he has a glass jaw. When brock gets hit in the face he loses his composure bad. I knew brock was overrated. I thought cain was gonna win. As soon as brock was rocked I knew that cain won the fight because hes not going to get tired like carwin. Another thing brock is going to do bad against anyone with decent wrestling cause he has nothing else to resort to if wrestling fails.


----------



## rdrr

Brock has 7 MMA fights. Cain Velasquez started as a very good wrestler, added jiu jitsu skills and boxing skills to his repertoire. Brock is only a wrestler with heavy hands and very amateur standup. He wins his fights with pure strength and the fact he is twice the size of most heavyweights. Speed wins over pure strength most of the time. I just hope there is no rematch, and maybe Dos Santos fights Brock to fight Velasquez, or maybe Roy Nelson fights Brock (LOL).


----------



## MindOverMood

Mine and Dana's reaction


----------



## uffie

^^^ hahaha Dana White probably cried. His poster boy got destroyed and lost the belt.


----------



## Keith

I didnt really think Velasquez would've dominated him that badly but I was glad he won I'm not really a Lesnar fan.


----------



## Ununderstood

Most of the experts (people who fight in the business) had Cain winning over Lesnar. I guess pros know best. Lesnar can't take a punch to the face and seeing as how Cain left him at the end, he probably did not want part of it anymore.

Cain remained calm through the first minute and if Lesnar thought his bull rush against Cain would work he was extremely wrong. Cain has the stamina of an iron man triathlon winner and is probably the best wrestler in all of UFC. There was no way Brock was going to keep him on the ground or exhaust him. I don't know how I missed it but there was no way Brock was winning this, the pros where right in every sense.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I think we get a Lesnar/Carwin rematch, with the winner getting Cain, assuming he wins his next one...which seems pretty likely.
I don't know if Dana White is that upset with this. It isn't like Lesnar is done now, and I don't think it's that great anyways for a weight division to have someone dominate...we already have that with GSP and Silva.


----------



## AnimeV

"As the UFC continues to evolve and grow globally, we want to be able to give fans title fights in every weight division," said White. "This is a big day for the sport and the athletes who will have the opportunity to fight on the biggest stage in the world."


The two new divisions feature WEC featherweight champion Jose Aldo who will now be recognized as the reigning UFC featherweight champion, and WEC bantamweight champion Dominick Cruz. White confirmed that the winner of the Dec. 16 lightweight title fight between WEC champion Ben Henderson and top contender Anthony Pettis live on VERSUS will take on the winner of the UFC 125 main event title bout between champion Frankie Edgar and Gray Maynard. This upcoming fight will serve as a UFC lightweight title unification bout to be held next year.


White also stated the UFC is expanding its presence on the VERSUS Network in 2011, and will increase its number of UFC events from two to four per year. Versus is scheduled to air the two remaining live WEC events in 2010 on Nov. 11 and Dec. 16. The Nov. 11 event in Las Vegas will feature "The California Kid" Urijah Faber's debut at bantamweight as he takes on Takeya Mizugaki, while the Dec. 16 event in Glendale, Ariz. will feature Henderson-Pettis and a bantamweight title clash between Dominick Cruz and challenger Scott Jorgensen with the winner becoming the new UFC bantamweight champion.


"We have a great relationship with the VERSUS network, and we look forward to working with them to give UFC fans even more free fights in 2011," said White.

Juni: Holy **** this is f**king insane!!!


----------



## scooby

Very excited about the merger. Would love to see Aldo in some superfights. What he does to his opponents is downright scary. Glad the WEC guys will get more exposure as well because they put on some of the best fights.

Also, love free cards. I've got Marquardt winning over Okami though wouldn't be surprised if Okami takes it.


----------



## uffie

Dana Whites only doing the free card because of the boxing. I for one will be watching the manny pac fight over the the ufc fights.


----------



## MobiusX

GSP vs Josh Koscheck- GSP, even though Koscheck is better standing up, GSP has been playing it safe ever since he got TKO by Matt Serra, even training with Freddie Roach isn't good enough.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MindOverMood

I only seem to get nervous when GSP fights:afr

GSP via submisson(Kimura) 4th round.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Koscheck hasn't seen anything like the current version of GSP. 
No way Koscheck can 'andle GSP's riddum.


----------



## MobiusX

I hope Koscheck wins



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rdrr

I think if GSP loses tonight Dana may cry.


----------



## VanDamMan

Predictions for UFC 124?


----------



## rdrr

Howard by split decision
Stevenson by sub
Miller by unanimous decision
Mccorkle by TKO
GSP by unanimous decision


----------



## rdrr

Wow was I wrong.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm a little disappointed there wasn't a KO but seeing Koscheck's face get broken was nice.
I can't believe anyone thought he had a chance. GSP is too good for his weight-class and should fight Silva at 185 lbs...maybe in Toronto, this April?


----------



## uffie

^^ thats terrible advice. I dont think he weighs 185 to begin with.


----------



## VanDamMan

GSP speed almost reminded me of machida. 

Danzig's KO was totally unexpected. 

Tiago Alves tightened up his muythai really good. Howard's leg looked like he tore some ligaments from all those thai sweeps.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

uffie said:


> ^^ thats terrible advice. I dont think he weighs 185 to begin with.


GSP fights at 170 lbs. Do you think he's normally that weight? He walks around normally at around 190 lbs. He can fight at middle-weight, if he trains for it.


----------



## rdrr

the cheat said:


> GSP fights at 170 lbs. Do you think he's normally that weight? He walks around normally at around 190 lbs. He can fight at middle-weight, if he trains for it.


You need to be at least 200 to cut to mw. Guys there are usually walking around weight around 205-210. It all depends on if your body and mind can handle it. Most guys cut 20+ lbs in the weeks leading to a fight.

Por ejemplo:

Anthony johnson cuts from 210 to 170
Anderson Silva cuts from 220 to 185
Gleison tibau cuts from 185 to 155

Silva is too strong a striker for gsp to handle. Itd be like when gsp fought penn. Plus gsp is really playing it safe with his career.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

rdrr said:


> You need to be at least 200 to cut to mw. Guys there are usually walking around weight around 205-210. It all depends on if your body and mind can handle it. Most guys cut 20+ lbs in the weeks leading to a fight.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Anthony johnson cuts from 210 to 170
> Anderson Silva cuts from 220 to 185
> Gleison tibau cuts from 185 to 155
> 
> Silva is too strong a striker for gsp to handle. Itd be like when gsp fought penn. Plus gsp is really playing it safe with his career.


I understand what you're saying but there is no doubt in my mind that Georges St. Pierre could fight at 185 lbs and still be awesome. Silva is far from untouchable, and they don't fight on paper, they fight in an Octagon.
It might be like when GSP fought Penn, except if Penn had the training and discipline that GSP has. I think Silva is probably the p4p #1, and he's over-rated at the same time. He's lost fights he "shouldn't" have lost before, and needed a miracle finish to win his last one. 
I dunno, I think if this fight doesn't happen, it'll be one of the biggest "What if's?" ever.

Edit: Also, GSP doesn't need to weigh 185 to fight at middle-weight. He could take on Silva anywhere between 171 and 185...I think a 180 lbs GSP vs a 185 Silva would be a great fight.


----------



## VanDamMan

Anderson and GSP styles are different enough that the extra 10-15 lbs. would be negligible. Too see what that fight would be like, I would want to see how Silva has done against Machida. But we haven't seen that either. 

I think Silva could be vulnerable to GSP's speed. Most people want to go toe to toe with Silva which is what usually gets them in trouble. If GSP could fight from the outside, I think he'd have a chance.


----------



## uffie

the cheat said:


> I understand what you're saying but there is no doubt in my mind that Georges St. Pierre could fight at 185 lbs and still be awesome. Silva is far from untouchable, and they don't fight on paper, they fight in an Octagon.
> It might be like when GSP fought Penn, except if Penn had the training and discipline that GSP has. I think Silva is probably the p4p #1, and he's over-rated at the same time. He's lost fights he "shouldn't" have lost before, and needed a miracle finish to win his last one.
> I dunno, I think if this fight doesn't happen, it'll be one of the biggest "What if's?" ever.
> 
> Edit: Also, GSP doesn't need to weigh 185 to fight at middle-weight. He could take on Silva anywhere between 171 and 185...I think a 180 lbs GSP vs a 185 Silva would be a great fight.


I just read an interview gsp walks around at 185 and cuts to 170. If he was at 185 and silva would at fight time be around 195-200. Anderson Silva would destroy gsp. His last fight he beat a guy on steroids and he also had broken ribs at the time. How are you going to call a guy like that overrated? And I dont want to hear about his losses. He lost along time ago. He has the current longest winning streak in the ufc. A healthy Anderson Silva is virtually untouchable until proven otherwise.


----------



## uffie

VanDamMan said:


> Anderson and GSP styles are different enough that the extra 10-15 lbs. would be negligible. Too see what that fight would be like, I would want to see how Silva has done against Machida. But we haven't seen that either.
> 
> I think Silva could be vulnerable to GSP's speed. Most people want to go toe to toe with Silva which is what usually gets them in trouble. If GSP could fight from the outside, I think he'd have a chance.


I think Silva's stand up is far, far better than gsp's stand up. You have to remember, silva has had professional muay thai and boxing matching. It has been proven gsp can't take shots. He gets rocked easily. Anderson Silva has a great chin. I think the better fight would be Silva vs Shogun. That would be an awesome fight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

uffie said:


> I just read an interview gsp walks around at 185 and cuts to 170. If he was at 185 and silva would at fight time be around 195-200. Anderson Silva would destroy gsp. His last fight he beat a guy on steroids and he also had broken ribs at the time. How are you going to call a guy like that overrated? And I dont want to hear about his losses. He lost along time ago. He has the current longest winning streak in the ufc. A healthy Anderson Silva is virtually untouchable until proven otherwise.


I think you're giving a little too much importance to weight. Weighing more, especially something as little as 10-15 pounds, isn't necessarily a big edge.
I think GSP could win the fight, especially if he could score take-downs.

Just curious Uffie, I know you think Silva would win, but what percentage would you assign to him in a fight versus GSP? Like 90%?
I personally would give Silva a 60-40 chance of winning.


----------



## uffie

the cheat said:


> I think you're giving a little too much importance to weight. Weighing more, especially something as little as 10-15 pounds, isn't necessarily a big edge.
> I think GSP could win the fight, especially if he could score take-downs.
> 
> Just curious Uffie, I know you think Silva would win, but what percentage would you assign to him in a fight versus GSP? Like 90%?
> I personally would give Silva a 60-40 chance of winning.


I think thats the whole point im making about the weight. He weighs more therefore gsp's strength his take down advantage would be lessen significantly with the extra strength and weight silva has over him. I give him an 87% chance of winning. I think the stand up difference is just too much for gsp to handle. He's never fought a striker even close to that of silva. Also, silva isnt as much of a vagina as gsp. Silva is willing to pretty much fight anyone in any weight class. I remember him saying before he wanted to fight fedor. Gsp seems like he would never move up. Like drew said he's playing it safe with his career


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

uffie said:


> I think thats the whole point im making about the weight. He weighs more therefore gsp's strength his take down advantage would be lessen significantly with the extra strength and weight silva has over him. I give him an 87% chance of winning. I think the stand up difference is just too much for gsp to handle. He's never fought a striker even close to that of silva. Also, silva isnt as much of a vagina as gsp. Silva is willing to pretty much fight anyone in any weight class. I remember him saying before he wanted to fight fedor. Gsp seems like he would never move up. Like drew said he's playing it safe with his career


I see. Why not 88%? :b
You make valid points as to why Silva _should_ win. If GSP were to fight Silva, he'd have to gain weight. GSP weighs in at 170 but by the time he's in the ring and fighting, he's at 185. So if he gained some weight(which he can do, the guy is a training freak), he could walk around at 195-200, cut to 185, and then be back up to his normal weight when the fight starts.
I think giving GSP a 13% chance against Anderson Silva is just a little low.

As far as GSP playing it safe in his career, what does that mean? You mean he doesn't go for knockouts and just tries to win on points? GSP formulates a game-plan and then executes it. He's just so far above his current competition that he can easily game-plan to just pick these guys apart with minimal risk of losing. And personally, I think he does this because he wants Silva and knows he has no chance of getting him unless he cleans out his division, which he almost has.

In the end, money talks, and a super-fight between GSP and Silva might be the biggest fight ever.


----------



## VanDamMan

uffie said:


> I think Silva's stand up is far, far better than gsp's stand up. You have to remember, silva has had professional muay thai and boxing matching. It has been proven gsp can't take shots. He gets rocked easily. Anderson Silva has a great chin. I think the better fight would be Silva vs Shogun. That would be an awesome fight.


I think Silva's mobility is an issue though. He has awesome standup, nothing gets through. But its because he limits his foot pattern range. You don't see him charging or running around. You don't see him going for a double from the outside. I think its in this area that his is exploitable. GSP has better wrestling. Chael Sonnon showed that Silva is susceptible to good solid wrestling, even if he was on roids.


----------



## uffie

VanDamMan said:


> I think Silva's mobility is an issue though. He has awesome standup, nothing gets through. But its because he limits his foot pattern range. You don't see him charging or running around. You don't see him going for a double from the outside. I think its in this area that his is exploitable. GSP has better wrestling. Chael Sonnon showed that Silva is susceptible to good solid wrestling, even if he was on roids.


Silva normally has awesome take down defense. The man had broken rips. He was battling through pain and chael's roid rage the whole fight. Anderson Silva doesnt need to run and charge around. He's a sniper and picks his shots. He does show evasive speed when he needs to. He's far from a mummy in the ring. I think gsp would be hesitant to shoot in on him do to the fact silva would counter on it. Ahh but in the end its all talk until they fight. Fedor, Silva, GSP everyone has their own opinion on who's best


----------



## VanDamMan

uffie said:


> Silva normally has awesome take down defense. The man had broken rips. He was battling through pain and chael's roid rage the whole fight. Anderson Silva doesnt need to run and charge around. He's a sniper and picks his shots. He does show evasive speed when he needs to. He's far from a mummy in the ring. I think gsp would be hesitant to shoot in on him do to the fact silva would counter on it. Ahh but in the end its all talk until they fight. Fedor, Silva, GSP everyone has their own opinion on who's best


Thanks. I knew he boxed but never seen him.

I don't think he is a mummy. Just that he has a short range he fights in that all his opponents have played into. He does have good defense. Someone that can get in and out might pose a challenge?


----------



## uffie

I think shogun has the best chances of beating silva. Both muay thai guys both black belts in bjj both like the use the clinch. That would be an epic battle


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> I think shogun has the best chances of beating silva. Both muay thai guys both black belts in bjj both like the use the clinch. That would be an epic battle


As far as Silva, he either has to get injured or caught in a sub, almost like Fedor did, to lose. Gotta also remember he is getting older, is about 34. I don't see the UFC making guys drop down or bulk up to make superfights when they do just fine with the fighters in their respective weight classes.

I think if Thiago Alves shows more of what he did on Saturday, to a more legit opponent, you can throw him in the mix for that number 1 contender spot again. I'd also like to see this 'secret weakness' that Jon Fitch is talking about, as he says he has the formula now to beat GSP.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> As far as Silva, he either has to get injured or caught in a sub, almost like Fedor did, to lose. Gotta also remember he is getting older, is about 34. I don't see the UFC making guys drop down or bulk up to make superfights when they do just fine with the fighters in their respective weight classes.
> 
> I think if Thiago Alves shows more of what he did on Saturday, to a more legit opponent, you can throw him in the mix for that number 1 contender spot again. I'd also like to see this 'secret weakness' that Jon Fitch is talking about, as he says he has the formula now to beat GSP.


thiago vs bj penn first


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just a thought but if GSP is going to eventually make the jump to middle-weight, would it better for him to maybe fight a middle-weight other than Silva, first? Or would that be too risky? 
Who are the top 3 or top 5 middle-weights, behind Silva?


----------



## VanDamMan

the cheat said:


> Just a thought but if GSP is going to eventually make the jump to middle-weight, would it better for him to maybe fight a middle-weight other than Silva, first? Or would that be too risky?
> Who are the top 3 or top 5 middle-weights, behind Silva?


Brock Lesner fought for the title after 3 or 4 fights. I think they'd let GSP take a crack at him.


----------



## MindOverMood

Koscheck acting like that was a ball shot.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

VanDamMan said:


> Brock Lesner fought for the title after 3 or 4 fights. I think they'd let GSP take a crack at him.


I have no doubts that they'd let GSP fight Silva if GSP went and gained the weight. But GSP has said if he moves up to middle-weight to fight Silva, then he wants to stay at middle-weight...so why not officially move to middle-weight and fight one or two of the guys ranked behind Silva, first.
It's quite a jump from dominating Hardy and Koscheck, to hanging with Anderson Silva.
The only risk is that GSP fights 2 other middle-weights, and loses one, or...both.

Also, this whole GSP/Silva thing doesn't have to be just one fight. If the first fight is close, why not a second fight...or even a trilogy?


----------



## uffie

the cheat said:


> Who are the top 3 or top 5 middle-weights, behind Silva?


vitor belfort (fighting silva at ufc 126) , chael sonnon, yushin okami.


----------



## ValiantThor

who are you guys predicting ftw at ufc 125? Main event- Edgar beats gray via choke as gray goes for a takedown in the 2nd round. Chris beats Brian Stann via decision. Brandon Vera beats Thiago via flying triangle round one...lol no, i dunno how to call this one, so no bet. Clay guida via lay n pray, hopeing to god he can keep gomi and and win a decision, but id like to see gomi light him up on the feet. Nate Diaz beats Dong via arm bar round 2


----------



## ValiantThor

gsp and silva have to clean out the division befor they fight. gsp still has to fight shields, and okami will be robbed of his title shot. silva has to fight belfot, and possibly chael if he is cleared to fight again. Silva has like 1-2 more years left imo, he is getting old, the fight needs to happen asap. forget yushins promised title shot


----------



## MobiusX

a lot of unknown guys in mma, a lot of these guys are just mediocre, nothing unique about them, mma fighters are not the best of the best in their disciplines, example-- boxing, a lot of these guys don't even know the basics of boxing, I've seen it too many times, guys like Matt Hamill and Jonathan Brookins are known for putting their hands down during fights, I thought you had to be good in all disciplines, but obviously you don't, then you got the guys who just stick their heads out, don't even know how to defend in boxing, they get punched a lot, pro boxing you got the best of the best in what they do. it's actually easier to get into mma than pro boxing, mma is the safer sport, but I must admit that they are getting better in MMA, the sport is evolving, the way Joe Rogan talks about the past- UFC 1 etc... being 1 dimensional, these current fighters are not that great either, even GSP has to prove his hands.


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


> a lot of unknown guys in mma, a lot of these guys are just mediocre, nothing unique about them, mma fighters are not the best of the best in their disciplines, example-- boxing, a lot of these guys don't even know the basics of boxing, I've seen it too many times, guys like Matt Hamill and Jonathan Brookins are known for putting their hands down during fights, I thought you had to be good in all disciplines, but obviously you don't, then you got the guys who just stick their heads out, don't even know how to defend in boxing, they get punched a lot, pro boxing you got the best of the best in what they do. it's actually easier to get into mma than pro boxing, mma is the safer sport, but I must admit that they are getting better in MMA, the sport is evolving, the way Joe Rogan talks about the past- UFC 1 etc... being 1 dimensional, these current fighters are not that great either, even GSP has to prove his hands.


you do remember what happened to james toney when he tried mma


----------



## MobiusX

uffie said:


> you do remember what happened to james toney when he tried mma


that's why UFC picked him and not another pro boxer, they picked some overweight guy while they could of picked Kermit Cintron, several times he has made it known to Dana White that he wants to fight in the UFC but they still failed to respond...


----------



## Prodigal Son

Boxers only train their hands, many from a young age. Of course they are going to be more skilled in "boxing" it doesn't even entail all the stand-up rules in MMA. Kicks, knees, elbows, clinches, takedowns, etc. Then you have the ground game, you have to spread out your training time and skill progression throughout a variety of "disciplines" because it is probably going to come and bite you in MMA if you're limited in your skill-set or one-dimensional. 

In almost all cases a top boxer would school a MMA fighter in boxing and a top MMA fighter would school a boxer in MMA. /simple I guess


----------



## MobiusX

Prodigal Son said:


> Boxers only train their hands, many from a young age. Of course they are going to be more skilled in "boxing" it doesn't even entail all the stand-up rules in MMA. Kicks, knees, elbows, clinches, takedowns, etc. Then you have the ground game, you have to spread out your training time and skill progression throughout a variety of "disciplines" because it is probably going to come and bite you in MMA if you're limited in your skill-set or one-dimensional.
> 
> In almost all cases a top boxer would school a MMA fighter in boxing and a top MMA fighter would school a boxer in MMA. /simple I guess


It's not only that, you got guys from other sports like football, Herschel Walker, Marcus Jones, etc... competing against experienced MMA fighters and winning, and you got Brock Lesnar who won UFC Heavyweight title in only his 4th fight. Joe Rogan and Dana White like to brag how much the sport has evolved, that you have to be good and well rounded in all disciplines, but Brock was only good in 1-- wrestling, which makes him a 1 dimensional fighter. He defeated a very experienced fighter, a so called legend of the sport, Randy Couture, not by using wrestling, but by using his boxing skills, which he has none of. I don't know but that's a big deal to me, he TKO Couture who is WAY more experienced standing up.

The best argument that the MMA fans have for Couture's loss is that he was too old, but only a year before fighting Brock, Randy Couture defeated Tim Sylvia by unanimous decision, so he wasn't too old back then? The other excuse is that Brock is just too big, but Tim Sylvia is even taller than Brock and has a longer reach and is more skilled in boxing than Brock, so this argument has failed. There is no way that anyone can win the belt by luck so that argument goes out the window. And if this is not enough, you had Tom Atencio, the vice president of Affliction competing and defeated an MMA fighter. This is why pro wrestling fans turn to MMA, because they are very alike even though only one of them is real fighting. This doesn't happen in pro boxing. It takes years to acquire these skills and only a few make it into the sport. So dangerous skills they possess that in some states they are required to register their hands as lethal weapons.


----------



## VanDamMan

^-----Brock had a little more skill than just college wrestling. He was in WWF. While it is fake, it is based on Catch As Catch Can which is just as effective if not more so than BJJ. So all he really had to learn was some basic boxing.


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


> that's why UFC picked him and not another pro boxer, they picked some overweight guy while they could of picked Kermit Cintron, several times he has made it known to Dana White that he wants to fight in the UFC but they still failed to respond...


Kermit Citron doesnt have a name for himself like james toney does James Toney was the current IBA heavy weight champ during the fight, so there's no excuse he wasn't a good representation of boxing.


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


> It's not only that, you got guys from other sports like football, Herschel Walker, Marcus Jones, etc... competing against experienced MMA fighters and winning, and you got Brock Lesnar who won UFC Heavyweight title in only his 4th fight. Joe Rogan and Dana White like to brag how much the sport has evolved, that you have to be good and well rounded in all disciplines, but Brock was only good in 1-- wrestling, which makes him a 1 dimensional fighter. He defeated a very experienced fighter, a so called legend of the sport, Randy Couture, not by using wrestling, but by using his boxing skills, which he has none of. I don't know but that's a big deal to me, he TKO Couture who is WAY more experienced standing up.
> 
> The best argument that the MMA fans have for Couture's loss is that he was too old, but only a year before fighting Brock, Randy Couture defeated Tim Sylvia by unanimous decision, so he wasn't too old back then? The other excuse is that Brock is just too big, but Tim Sylvia is even taller than Brock and has a longer reach and is more skilled in boxing than Brock, so this argument has failed. There is no way that anyone can win the belt by luck so that argument goes out the window. And if this is not enough, you had Tom Atencio, the vice president of Affliction competing and defeated an MMA fighter. This is why pro wrestling fans turn to MMA, because they are very alike even though only one of them is real fighting. This doesn't happen in pro boxing. It takes years to acquire these skills and only a few make it into the sport. So dangerous skills they possess that in some states they are required to register their hands as lethal weapons.


First of all in a real fight wrestling is far more effective than just pure boxing skill. The reason randy lost that fight is one, hes undersized compared to brock lesnar and two, mma fighters don't wear the sockem bobber gloves boxers do. It's easy to get caught and get knocked out with mma gloves. The football players you mention are not in the ufc. There's plenty of boxers that have transferred in from other sports. Jason Ellis a skateboarder,Kit Cope a muay thai fighter, Anderson Silva have all had pro boxing fights and have won.


----------



## ValiantThor

Chuck liddell officially retired today. He has been given a job in the ufc as vp of bussiness expansion or something like that


----------



## VanDamMan

ValiantThor said:


> Chuck liddell officially retired today. He has been given a job in the ufc as vp of bussiness expansion or something like that


Thats sad. He's still got the skills, just not the chin.

That does seem a little wierd. But I remember he has an accounting degree. Might've worked in the field also. Makes him more qualified than Dana White.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Not sure what you're saying with your last post. Walker and Marcus Jones aren't fighting top competition, Jones actually quit after getting whooped. Walker beat a guy who is the equivalent of a journeyman and he will never fight a top contender. Randy is old and Light HW not a HW. The sport is young, but Brock has been wrestling a good portion of his life, he is a large-strong guy, and an impressive athlete. He did get an easier road to the title and the HW division did need work and probably still does.

Boxers are very skilled with their hands, but almost all fight a bunch of no-names and journeymen to build up their record or to develop the fighter. Of course its easier to control the fight when there are less variables, the unpredictability of MMA is part of the appeal. It is always going to be like that, you have to be skilled in a LOT more things. All the boxing in the world isn't going to help if the other guys is just good enough to avoid getting KO'd and establish a clinch. There is lots of MMA fighters who have fought pro in boxing and won.


----------



## MobiusX

uffie said:


> First of all in a real fight wrestling is far more effective than just pure boxing skill. The reason randy lost that fight is one, hes undersized compared to brock lesnar and two, mma fighters don't wear the sockem bobber gloves boxers do. It's easy to get caught and get knocked out with mma gloves. The football players you mention are not in the ufc. There's plenty of boxers that have transferred in from other sports. Jason Ellis a skateboarder,Kit Cope a muay thai fighter, Anderson Silva have all had pro boxing fights and have won.


Anderson Silva in a boxing fight against who? Already saw it, some unknown guy from Brazil. Which fighter from another sport went to pro boxing and became champion in only his 4th fight?


----------



## uffie

Brock Lesnar is an amazing wrestler. Its MIXED martial arts. Wrestling is a big part of it and brock is one of the best. Thank for for discounting every other point I made. MMA is a superior sport and is crushing boxing in every way. If your whole point is that the boxing in mma is terrible and boxing is harder then why do these boxers that come into the ufc lose in the first round?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

All the top guys in UFC could be better at a specific skill, like boxing, but it would come at the cost of not developing one of the other skills needed to win in a MIXED MARTIAL ARTS fight.
If you're an expert in one dimension only, and you fight someone who is competent in just about everything, you will get destroyed because your opponent will be skilled enough in your one skill to nearly negate it completely, while picking you apart in other ways.
I hate BJ Penn, but if he was in an MMA fight with Manny Pacquiao, I have no doubts who would win...unless Pacquiao spent a lot of time learning a new skill, like take-defense/submission defense.

This is as stupid as comparing American football and rugby...


----------



## VanDamMan

Its always easier to be generally good at a bunch of skills and refine just one than it is to be an expert at one skill and develop a completely brand new one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

VanDamMan said:


> Its always easier to be generally good at a bunch of skills and refine just one than it is to be an expert at one skill and develop a completely brand new one.


Of course. That's why I've never understood the conflict between these two sports. They're different.


----------



## ValiantThor

the problem with lesnar though is that he isnt use to getting hit. im sure he rarely gets hit in training. and when he gets hit in a fight he just dosnt take the punch well. he needs to bring in some monster sparring partners that will force lesnar to learn how to eat punches and get use to getting hit.


----------



## uffie

ValiantThor said:


> the problem with lesnar though is that he isnt use to getting hit. im sure he rarely gets hit in training. and when he gets hit in a fight he just dosnt take the punch well. he needs to bring in some monster sparring partners that will force lesnar to learn how to eat punches and get use to getting hit.


You can't train a glass jaw. It's something you have to deal with.


----------



## ValiantThor

yes you can


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

uffie said:


> You can't train a glass jaw. It's something you have to deal with.





ValiantThor said:


> yes you can


...you're both wrong. :b

You can't "train" a "glass-jaw". But Lesnar doesn't have one, either.
He just doesn't like being hit, but that's not the same as not being able to get hit or you're out cold if you do. He took bombs from Carwin and kept going, and he took a few Velasquez shots as well, but eventually went to sleep in that fight. 
What he needs is to learn how to stop turning and running away when someone makes him see stars, which is incredibly hard to do. Most UFC guys have been doing this a long time so they've taken a ton of punches inside, and maybe even more outside, the octagon. Brock hasn't.


----------



## rdrr

the cheat said:


> ...you're both wrong. :b
> 
> You can't "train" a "glass-jaw". But Lesnar doesn't have one, either.
> He just doesn't like being hit, but that's not the same as not being able to get hit or you're out cold if you do. He took bombs from Carwin and kept going, and he took a few Velasquez shots as well, but eventually went to sleep in that fight.
> What he needs is to learn how to stop turning and running away when someone makes him see stars, which is incredibly hard to do. Most UFC guys have been doing this a long time so they've taken a ton of punches inside, and maybe even more outside, the octagon. Brock hasn't.


All the chin in the world cannot save you from poor standup technique. The guy is a baby as far as MMA experience goes. Lets not act like he is some superman. Unfortunately, i don't think he will be able to eclipse the new breed of mma fighters that will be coming up soon. He will be in middle of the road while others will run past him talent wise. He should play the safe bet and go back to WWE.


----------



## uffie

rdrr has a glass jaw and he has more physical ability then the new breed of mma fighters.


----------



## MobiusX

uffie said:


> Brock Lesnar is an amazing wrestler. Its MIXED martial arts. Wrestling is a big part of it and brock is one of the best. Thank for for discounting every other point I made. MMA is a superior sport and is crushing boxing in every way. If your whole point is that the boxing in mma is terrible and boxing is harder then why do these boxers that come into the ufc lose in the first round?


why was a former UFC champion Tim Sylvia knocked out by some retired boxer Ray Mercer in less than 20 seconds? the same guy Randy Couture couldn't finish in 5 rounds?


----------



## MobiusX

the cheat said:


> All the top guys in UFC could be better at a specific skill, like boxing, but it would come at the cost of not developing one of the other skills needed to win in a MIXED MARTIAL ARTS fight.
> If you're an expert in one dimension only, and you fight someone who is competent in just about everything, you will get destroyed because your opponent will be skilled enough in your one skill to nearly negate it completely, while picking you apart in other ways.
> I hate BJ Penn, but if he was in an MMA fight with Manny Pacquiao, I have no doubts who would win...unless Pacquiao spent a lot of time learning a new skill, like take-defense/submission defense.
> 
> This is as stupid as comparing American football and rugby...


Manny Pacquiao learned muay thai before boxing and GSP calls Pacquiao his idol after spending time at the Wild Card Gym watching Pacquiao train


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


> why was a former UFC champion Tim Sylvia knocked out by some retired boxer Ray Mercer in less than 20 seconds? the same guy Randy Couture couldn't finish in 5 rounds?


That fight was originally suppose to be a boxing match but they couldn't get it sanctioned. I beleived they both agreed to keep the fight standing up the entire time. Of course Tim Sylvia would get knocked out in a stand up match, but look what happened when Mercer got beat by Kimbo Slice.


----------



## VanDamMan

ShinAkuma said:


> Manny Pacquiao learned muay thai before boxing and GSP calls Pacquiao his idol after spending time at the Wild Card Gym watching Pacquiao train


Have you ever trained in MMA or boxing?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I didn't see it, but from what I've been reading, Jon 'Bones' Jones put on a clinic tonight against Shogun Rua. Should Jones vs Silva be the matchup instead of GSP vs Silva?


----------



## MobiusX

VanDamMan said:


> Have you ever trained in MMA or boxing?


No.

Brock became champion in just a few fights, and Jon Jones in only 3 years, this doesn't happen in other sports, Shogun was fully recovered from injury before fighting Shogun. This makes MMA look bad, this doesn't happen in other sports other than pro wrestling.


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


> No.
> 
> Brock became champion in just a few fights, and Jon Jones in only 3 years, this doesn't happen in other sports, Shogun was fully recovered from injury before fighting Shogun. This makes MMA look bad, this doesn't happen in other sports other than pro wrestling.


You be trollin


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

ShinAkuma said:


> No.
> 
> Brock became champion in just a few fights, and Jon Jones in only 3 years, this doesn't happen in other sports, Shogun was fully recovered from injury before fighting Shogun. This makes MMA look bad, this doesn't happen in other sports other than pro wrestling.


It happens quite a bit in individual sports. 
Mike Tyson was the "baddest man on the planet" at age 20. 
Ali(as Clay) was 22 when he shook up the world.
Tiger Woods ran away with The Masters when he was 22.

And those are just the first 3 I thought of.


----------



## stylicho

As an aside there are numerous NFL football players that wrestled in college. I think Ray Lewis was a state champion in his home state. Ricky Williams, the one with social anxiety, was a state champion in Texas. Alex Mack with the Browns. Etc etc. And most of them were state champions.
I know Lesnar tried out with the Minnesota Vikings but was cut in the final cuts I believe. Anyways, point being football players that go into MMA are usually going to have a few advantages compared to your average Joe. One, they are extremely athletic. Two, often times they have a wrestling background or some even have boxing backgrounds like http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Tom_Zbikowski. So I wouldn't be surprised to see said people succeed in the sport of MMA.


----------



## foe

I don't ever want to get hit with a Jon Jones elbow. :b I'm glad he's the champ now, he has a lot of casual MMA fans behind him including myself.

Did anybody see Korean zombie do the Twister submission a couple of weeks ago on UFC Fight Night? Best submission ever!!!

lol Garcia tapped out with 1 second left too.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## foe

UFC 129: St-Pierre vs Shields is on tonight. Two title matches: GSP vs former Strikeforce champ Jake Shields for the Welterweight belt and Aldo vs Hominick for the Featherweight strap. Event will also feature Couture's last match as he fights Machida.










Preliminary Card (Facebook)
Featherweight bout: Yves Jabouin vs. Pablo Garza[1]
Lightweight bout: John Makdessi vs. Kyle Watson[1]
Middleweight bout: Jason MacDonald vs. Ryan Jensen[1]
Bantamweight bout: Ivan Menjivar vs. Charlie Valencia[1]
Welterweight bout: Claude Patrick vs. Daniel Roberts[1]

Preliminary Card (Spike TV)
Welterweight bout: Sean Pierson vs. Jake Ellenberger[1]
Welterweight bout: Nate Diaz vs. Rory MacDonald[1]

Main Card
Lightweight bout: Mark Bocek vs. Ben Henderson[1]
Light Heavyweight bout: Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Jason Brilz[1]
Light Heavyweight bout: Randy Couture vs. Lyoto Machida[1]
Featherweight Championship bout: José Aldo (c) vs. Mark Hominick[1]
Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St-Pierre (c) vs. Jake Shields[1]


----------



## MobiusX

Lyoto Machida- Ryu
Randy Couture- Guile
Urijah Faber- Ken
Brock Lesnar- Zangief


----------



## foe

Wow, Machida just knocked Couture out with the Crane Kick. 

Straight out of the Karate Kid movies.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've never seen a live Jake Shields fight...but from everything I've heard, as a GSP fan, I have every reason to be nervous. Still, I just feel like Shields is gonna have to get lucky to beat GSP...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Also, this Aldo kid looks like a killer.


----------



## foe

That was a gruesome match. Aldo f--ked Hominick's head up badly. 

I can't believe Hominick lasted all 5 rounds.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Lasted all 5, and took it to him in the last one. He didn't give up, good on him.


----------



## foe

GSP should take that decision, I thought he won the first 4 rounds. 

But that was a boring main event match though. All standing strikes, no take downs or ground wrestling/submissions.


----------



## VanDamMan

Full of Empty said:


> That was a gruesome match. Aldo f--ked Hominick's head up badly.
> 
> I can't believe Hominick lasted all 5 rounds.


Yeah I think it was the biggest lump I've ever seen on someones head. Hominick looked like the Elephant Man.

Jake was boring as hell, as usual. I'm wondering what his plan was. He didn't seem to make any effort to stay locked onto GSP.

Machida did the exact same kick that Anderson Silva used. I am starting to wonder if the whole Steven Segal thing has some legitimacy.


----------



## MobiusX

Full of Empty said:


> GSP should take that decision, I thought he won the first 4 rounds.
> 
> But that was a boring main event match though. All standing strikes, no take downs or ground wrestling/submissions.


The majority of the fans prefer the fight to standing up. They usually boo when it's on the ground too long. Too many times the fighters just rest on top of each other on the ground or against the cage to control the opponent, yes, but it also gives them time to recover. I can't stand fights that take place on the ground the whole time. I just change the channel.


----------



## foe

ShinAkuma said:


> The majority of the fans prefer the fight to standing up. They usually boo when it's on the ground too long. Too many times the fighters just rest on top of each other on the ground or against the cage to control the opponent, yes, but it also gives them time to recover. I can't stand fights that take place on the ground the whole time. I just change the channel.


I don't like it when they're on the ground doing nothing either. But if they are going to stand striking then at least go at it like the Aldo-Hominick match. GSP and Shields seem like they were sizing each other up majority of the rounds. It looked too much like a boxing match where both guys are jabbing back and forth.

A mixture of standing strikes(legit striking, not jabbing), ground wrestling/submission and ground-and-pound is perfect. Or at least two of the three.


----------



## foe

VanDamMan said:


> Machida did the exact same kick that Anderson Silva used. I am starting to wonder if the whole Steven Segal thing has some legitimacy.


They're both front kicks but a little bit different. Machida did a jumping version while Silva did a standing version. The Dragon's kick looked more like the Crane Kick from the Karate Kid.


----------



## uffie

ShinAkuma said:


>


I could beat her.


----------



## ValiantThor

Im never paying to see gsp fight ever again. He is the most lame, boring champion ive ever seen he is not p4p best in the world. He coulda finished that fight at any time and but faught safe, again. Id love to see him fight anderson silva that guy will wreck him. 55,000 people came to see him and thats how he preforms for them? If your the champ you need to go in there and wreck the guy in convincing fashion, not fight safe for 5 rounds and piss fans off. I could rant for hours on gsp, but i, like many will just simply never pay to see him fight ever again. I love how he cried like a baby because his eye was sore


----------



## ValiantThor

And who knows wtf was wrong with aldo, he preforms well most of the time though so we can cut him some slack. His weak preformance was likely due to his recent injury and couldnt cut weight well. Machida showed that he is the only threat to jon jones and taking the belt back. Machida will not get taken down by him, jones wont take punches well i know that, if machida hits him machida will be the champion again. Jones has no stand up, he just uses his wrestling to take people down and hit them with cheap elbows to get a stoppage. And god i hate his jesus loving super hero criminal catching front he puts on. The guy is the biggest dick in the history of the sport. Im done ranting


----------



## VanDamMan

Full of Empty said:


> They're both front kicks but a little bit different. Machida did a jumping version while Silva did a standing version. The Dragon's kick looked more like the Crane Kick from the Karate Kid.


Its the same kick. You're not going to get a more identical kick from two top level fighters in a Real fight.


----------



## ValiantThor

machidas kick is different. segal said so himself. they trained it alot differnet then andersons


----------



## cosmos

The fighters that I respect are Forrest Griffin, Clay Guida, Anderson Silva and BJ Penn. 

Clay Guida is has the most energy and won't ever slow down. 
Forrest Griffin has lots of heart and just loves a good ol' fashioned brawl. 
Anderson 'The Spider' Silva is lethal, that's it. 
BJ Penn always fights the best of the best and is a highly respected former champion.


----------



## ValiantThor

Since you mentioned that fight getting scraped......brock lesnar pulled outta his fight with junior . His diverticulitus is back and he is sick again. Thats better then getting knocked out by dos Santos knocking him out in front of millions of people though


----------



## VanDamMan

ValiantThor said:


> machidas kick is different.* segal *said so himself. they trained it alot differnet then andersons


All the more reason not believe him.


----------

